# What is your speciality?



## Jenna (Mar 12, 2012)

... Martial arts obviously.  I would love to know besides your skill in your martial art what other things do you have expertise in perhaps having extending from your MA or been derived from your work or formal study, perhaps through extensive experience or as a hobby or active interest?  I am aware of quite a few experts and those with notable experience in a number of areas on the forum and but I would be very interested to know just how broad a range of expertise there is here.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 12, 2012)

For me, old out of date qualifications are in Automotive Design (to  bachelor degree) and which is an apparent expertise I have never used in anger though I have expertise as master technician in diagnostics and repair  and but more recently have gained experience in a completely different vocational area of CBT and trauma  counselling.  Three languages fluently and five which are just for  conversation only.  Ha this sounds like a resume.  Travel experience of  25 countries and lived in six for 6mth or more.  I know about being an  immigrant.  Experience borne expertise derived through raising a son  singly, growing vegetables organically, keeping guinea pigs, 29ers,  heart surgery and ARVC.  My experience and passion combine best in music  and art, playing piano and painting with oils.

I would love to read of the breadth and depth of your expertise, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not an expert in Martial Arts, having only started to learn some 3 1/2 years ago.

I started college while I was still in High School, because High School bored me and the state of Colorado had a program to pay for tuition for freaks like me with an off-the-chart IQ (yeah, I'm humble too).  I studied Criminal Justice and joined the USMC when I graduated from High School.  I was a Military Policeman in the Marines.

I am skilled in various information technology areas, most of which I could not explain to a non-IT person.  Suffice to say that I work with new technology, evaluating, supporting, and extending its function for the benefit of my customers, and it's the best job I've ever had.  I love what I do, and my employer is quite pleased with me as well.  Happiness and job satisfaction aboundeth.

I was an early adopter of various technologies as a hobby as well.  I ran a Bulletin Board Service (BBS) in Denver in the late 1980's, before there was an internet.  I got my first internet account in 1987 and made my first Usenet post in 1991.  I was one of the first to install Linux on a PC and I picked up HTML and other web-based technologies like a duck takes to water.  I also became fairly skilled at finding things and people on the internet, and I was for a brief period a noted anti-spammer.

I had a Federal Firearms Dealer license for a couple years, and sold firearms out of my house (when it was still legal to do so).  I became a proficient, if not expert marksman, and developed a strong interest in firearms history; I'm still pretty good at the historical aspects of guns, especially American-made weaponry and the people who invented them.

My father taught me photography at a young age, as he was a part-time private investigator and developed and printed his photos in the basement.  I still love to visit local events and take photographs.  I am less than a professional photographer but more than a skilled amateur.  I had a part-time business doing wedding and event photographer for a couple years.  It was successful but was killing me and sucked the joy right out of it, so I stopped doing it.  I'm also a self-taught historian with regard to photography; I love both the history and philosophy of photography.

In all of the things I love to do and am proficient in, I enjoy semiotics, the study of signs and symbols.  In photography, in politics, in history, in society, in martial arts, in information technology, in everything I enjoy, there are things which mean or point to other things.  And it is those which fascinate me most.  I am often very good at spotting trends before they become trends, because I see what they mean before the zeitgeist runs off with them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2012)

No expert in MA, being a 2nd degree in Hapkido, and having trained to 3rd degree, but never tested.  I spent 3 years in the US Army as an airborne infantryman, and the next 26 years in the police field, 22 as an investigator.  I became better versed than most in forensics and photography, to the point I taught those and Criminal Investigation as an adjunct for a couple of years.  I still like film photography but don't get to do it as much as I like.  I currently work as a Physical Security Specialist.  I used to be a qualified linguist in Vietnamese and Spanish, but over 30 years of little to no use means most is forgotten, especially the Vietnamese.  I have studied Korean, but never really used it so most of what I learned is gone.  I am now dabbling in Korean again, and Koine Greek.  I stopped about 3 classes short of an undergrad degree in Computer Information Systems when life got in the way.  I hope to finish some day, but it seems less important now.  At my age, even with my experience, I'm not going any further work wise just by having a degree.


----------



## Carol (Mar 12, 2012)

I am an expert in telecom engineering.  My AIM username even says so.  It sure sounded clever when I picked the name back in 1998 or something like that.  :lol2:

Martial arts, I'm an expert at drifting from school to school and not sticking with what I study.  Painful but true.  Hoping to stop that trend this year.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> ...
> 
> In all of the things I love to do and am proficient in, I enjoy semiotics, the study of signs and symbols. In photography, in politics, in history, in society, in martial arts, in information technology, in everything I enjoy, there are things which mean or point to other things. And it is those which fascinate me most. I am often very good at spotting trends before they become trends, because I see what they mean before the zeitgeist runs off with them.



Well, I only just got a chance to explore briefly what semiotics is.  I need to look more.  Fascinating.  Kind of like learning what an autodidact is.  As I said, why do I need an undergrad degree?  There is so much to learn without that.  It's kind of how I have been.  I have some 30 odd credit hours I can't use for a degree.  It was just fun learning.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 12, 2012)

I do some Digital Art, and I do quite alot of IT stuff; Whilst cursing damning and overall hating anything with the words "Access", "HTML", or "Redundancy" in it with My own sprinkling of ferocity against the afore mentioned things.

I guess Im also an expert at scooting around Youtube.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 12, 2012)

I would not proclaim to be an expert in anything, although I am striving to achieve that status in a couple of areas; martial arts and physical medicine.

   My undergraduate degrees are in Biology and Chemistry (with a minor in guitar performance).  I have a doctorate in Chiropractic Medicine, and my practice is focused on sports medicine and functional medicine/rehab.  I am board certified in chiropractic medicine, acupuncture, and physiotherapy (physical therapy).  I have a sound background in biomechanics and kinesiology, which help me greatly with both my martial arts career and my chiropractic career.  

I love and appreciate art; I draw, paint, play music, and cook.  I love food, and ethyl (sometimes a bit too much, looking at my waist line)  

Really, I just love to learn, and I try very hard to always keep my proverbial cup nearly empty.  My wife gets irritated because she says that I'm good at everything (I am DEFINITELY not good at everything).. . Personally I feel that my lifetime of martial arts training just gives me an advantage at everything I do in life (but she hasn't bought into that.. .)


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2012)

I held an Open Water Scuba Diver Instructor rating from PADI for a while, so I guess I reached some level of expertise in that.  I'm no longer an instructor, but I still love to dive.  We took a trip to Bonaire in the Dutch Carribbean back in November, wonderful diving.

I've got some skill in casting silver and bronze, and I probably know a bit more about what makes for a good sword than most people who train in Chinese martial arts in this day and age.  I wouldn't classify myself as an expert, but I've tinkered with it and rebuilt numerous hilts and scabbards.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 12, 2012)

I also am no expert in martial arts, having just started in 1974.  Actually, I can't think of anything with which I can claim any real degree of expertise.
Carl Sandburg said an expert is anyone who can spit over a boxcar.  
I'm pretty good at B.S. though, having been a lifelong practitioner.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm no expert at martial arts. Started them when I was 8, started _formally_ when I was 11, and I've been at it ever since-even with 14 months in Japan, though, I'll always be a student. Maybe I'll always be someone's teacher, but-as a congenital klutz-there'll always be something for me to learn.

Ditto everything else: I know a little about a lot of things, and even enough about some things that someone else might call me an "expert,"  but there's always more to learn.

Those other things: I'm a federally certified explosives and munitions disposal technician. I'm a HAZMAT technician, and an EMT. I'm-well, it's no secret that  I know * a lot* about nuclear weapons,and tritium, but I'm happily mostly out of that work, now, and always considered the guys who are 15 years or more older than I am the real experts-you know, the guys who set off all those tests in the south Pacific and Nevada desert during my childhood. 

That's about all I can say about what _expertise_ I have from that part of my career. I know a lot about neutron detection and detecting and neutralizing other WMDs, and  I know a little bit about other countries' programs. I know a lot about power production and nuclear power-I like to think of myself as a "power plant guy," but for the better part of 15 years, that just wasn't true-it is, though, something that I'm considered _professional_ if not "expert" in.

Let's see, though-I've got a degree in religious studies-things might have turned out different for me-but that doesn't make me "expert" at anything, maybe just knowledgeable. It's a family trust requirement that I learn a "trade", so, along the way, I graduated from the CIA-I really am a rather expert chef, but, other than parties and my unspeakable gluttony, all I've ever used that expertise for is to get laid: they say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, but it's *really* true for women.:lol:  I make beer, mead, and wine-I know a lot about growing grapes and making wine, but there's always more to learn. I'm a good gardener-some call me a "subsistence farmer," and I raise a bunch of livestock.....

I'm a certified Master diver and a pretty fair mountaineer-didn't summit Everest, but gave it a good try, and summited Denali and Nanga Parbat on the way-I tend to think most of that's behind me, though.

I *am* an expert sailor-world class, I'm told. There really isn't much I don't know about sailing, but there's always more to learn; I just haven't seen it yet. Good insight about "experts?" _Expert sailors die at sea every year._ :lol:

I speak about six languages, all equally dreadfully, except for my Spanish, which keeps improving, and my English, which, while best of all, keeps getting worse...:lfao: I play a few musical instruments: guitar, mandolin, banjo, flute, harmonica, piano, violin-all equally badly-:lfao: 

I sing like an angel, but that's a gift from God, so, in spite of voice lessons, really doesn't count as "expertise.."

I make knives, but I haven't completed a successful masterpiece yet.I'm a gunsmith, but I really have a lot to learn on that front. I've restored and exported cars-I'm an expert at exporting, I guess-I really have made a fortune at it, but I'm not so much of an "expert" when it comes to cars-someday, when it's relevant, I'll tell the story about the vampire Lotus-sucked major money from my cash-flow jugular, that car did.....:lfao:


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ive been certified in several state lvl courts as an expert in narcotics sales and identification and undercover operations.  I know for a fact im no expert there are people that have far better exp. And knowledge then myself.  Ive been involved in undercover investigations for many years and sadly im getting promoted out of the unit and will be putting a uniform back on at the end of the month.  I have not shaved in over 3 years im a little worried about that.  My son has never seen me qithout a beard.  Most of my class at the dojo have no idea what i really do i cant wait to see their faces when i walk in clean shaven.
Ive also bought and restored  over a dozen old jeeps over last 5 years i dont know if it makes me an expert but im prety good at it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not an expert at anything yet. That has never been my focus. I've always tried to learn whatever I could when I could, jack of all trades style. 

I started martial arts as a kid, switched dojos a lot and earned a couple of brown belts. I trained in Tang Soo Do under a wonderful teacher and good friend for 12 year starting in college. Under the same teacher I learned quite a bit of arnis and aikijujutsu. After earning my black belt and getting cerified to teach, I focused time on Tai chi, jujutsu, and JKD. Since moving to Hawaii, I've focused on Danzan Ryu Jujutsu, particularly the healing aspects. I've also focused my time on learning traditional Okinawan karate and hula.  

I'll be up for a shodan promotion in Jujutsu this summer.  I'm a strong black belt in TSD, but I have no idea what level. When my teacher dropped out of the federation, he was a 4th dan and I tested for shodan. I tested again to be able to teach on my own in 2002.  I started a dojo and gave it in Minnesota to my senior student when he earned his blackbelt. I started a dojo here in Hawaii as well and am in the process of getting martial arts included as a part of our schools curriculum.

A lot of my martial arts training has been concurrent starting at 11.  In total I' ve put 16 years into TSD, 9 years into jujutsu, 6 years in Arnis/Kali, 6 in Taichi, 4 into Shotokan, 4 into Judo, 2 into boxing and wrestling, and a lot more time shooting archery and firearms. I'm looking for more formal training in the latter soon. I also worked as a security guard in college for four years, so I have a little practical experience.

On a personal and professional level, I discovered that I could get top grades with out much effort when I was 14, simply by paying attention in school. Before then, I was a poor student, preferring to spend my freetime dreaming about hunting and fishing and trekking vast open spaces. I was a Boy Scout and then an Explorer and have travelled the vastness of North America from Nome to Nunavut and ziggzagging my way through most provinces and all 50 states, Mexico and eventually Belize. 

Along the way I worked as a professional fishing guide on Lake of the Woods. I lived with an Indian Tribe for a short time. Later, I moved to Northeast MN, became a wilderness first responder, and opened my own trekking company. I took groups of rich people into the Boundary Waters Canoe Area, Quetico Provincial Park and the Crown Lands. Before I got married I lived out of a backpack, in a pick-up, with some ramen, fishing gear and my guns.

I have attended three colleges and used these and home bases for my adventures as well as places to train in Martial Arts. I have a BS in Biology, Geology, and general science teaching. I went back to school on the governments dime and completed a degree in Physics (so I could teach). I also went back to school and earned a Master of Education. I am currently poking through a Phd. I've taught elementary through college level science as well as topics like martial arts, writing, and wilderness survival. I don't ever plan to retire, I'll die with my boots on.

I started to see more of the world in 2006 and was hooked with an itch that couldn't be scratched in North America. In 2008, I moved to Hawaii and am soon to embark on a path that will either take me through the South Pacific or South America. I've been married for 11 years and have two children 10 and 7. That's been the best thing I've ever done with my time. They are in for a wild ride as soon as we get off the rock. I picture myself in Patagonia for some reason...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think I can honestly call myself an expert in anything, but, I am really enjoying reading all of your responses.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Don said:


> I don't think I can honestly call myself an expert in anything, but, I am really enjoying reading all of your responses.



Me too.  I think it is ok to claim expertise by a subjective definition here.  Outside MA, I do not think posters here are about peer adjudication?  However maybe then proficiency is a better term to use?  

*@Bill Mattocks*, having little knowledge of most of those endeavours there are a lot of questions I would like to ask like how did you get set up with the internet before there was widespread adopting, did you make your own hardware and write your own software or could these things be hunted out?  I mean you could not go on the internet and buy modems and things since there was no internet.  I think we take the internet very much for granted.  I cannot imagine how it was before that.  And what kind of BBS did you run?  And what is your IQ.  I used to be in Mensa though I did not like the fervency with which they hunted out their prodigies.  And did you really sell weapons from your home?  Did you have an inventory at your home or did you deal from a shed?  How did that work and was it dangerous or risky?  Anyway thank you, I think I am being impertinent by asking too much.  I appreciate your time.

*@oftheherd1*, is your working environment at all likened to CSI from the TV?  And even if you have not used your languages I think maybe core words and phrases and grammar are still resident in you, no?  Is there any pinyin system that you could write a Vietnamese phrase here?  And I wonder would finishing your degree, rather than being for career benefits, be a reminder to you of your perseverance, determination and your ability to see a task through to the end?  I think these things are often for the bragging on resumes and but this is for you alone.  I hope you decide to go those last few steps that you deserve.  Thank you for your reply.

*@Carol*, that is just not good form Carol, I was hoping for engineer jargon and those abbreviations and acronyms and systems and things so I could find out more about the vast expertise that people have.  See you have said telecom engineering and I might think I know what that is.  I want you to tell me a technical thing that I can ask you a question and learn something I did not even know!  And do you know why you are lacking commitment to your art I wonder?  I hope that is something resolvable.  Thank you for your answer.

*@Cyriacus*, and digital art is created from scratch?  Do you use graphics tablets or how do you translate your work into digital?  And is there a place to view your digital art maybe?  I would like to see that  And I think redundancy suggests you are proficient in the field of networks and things, is that close?  And I would love you to share your expertise in scooting Youtube as my attempts at scooting there land me in places I would rather have not landed.  Thank you for sharing.

*@SahBumNimRush*, do you think there will come a time in your MA and physical medicine when you are not perturbed by the "expert" label?  If so, how do you think you will know that time?  If not, how have others achieved expertise do you think?  And Biology and Chemistry minoring in Guitar?  That is a way cool combination, I can imagine organic and inorganic guitar tunings  And your background to me gives you expert status as I have no knowledge of these things.  Do you think expertise is sometimes relative or is it an immutable standard?  And please tell me which things you like to draw and paint?  My forte is portrait work and seeing the look on the face of the subject when they are confronted by their likeness as I see them  And I think your wife can see beyond your modesty to your true level of knowledge.  I appreciate your perspective your introspection and your reply thank you.

*@Flying Crane*, Oh I love acronyms.  I looked that up and now I know you are with the Professional Association of Diving Instructors!  That is fantastic.  I think diving is such a serene activity.  And yes you are a swordsmith too?  Do you think there is market in traditional skills such as these especially since we practice traditional arts?  Are there many with such skills Michael?  Again I wonder when you would feel expert?  Thank you for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it.

*@Randy Strausbaugh*, with 38 yr of MA training, is it the case that modesty sometimes vetoes our true depiction of our skills?  Or is that how the BS proficiency works  ? I had a friend say she was expert in nothing but sarcasm.  I was not certain if she was being sarcastic.  I would love to know how far your expertise extends, however I appreciate you taking time to reply here, thank you.

*@elder999*, do you think in MA we are conditioned to see ourselves as non-experts when most everyone else in our circles who do not practice MA to see us on the mats would differ in that opinion? Why is this?  Your technical and work expertise sounds like the stuff of a John le Carre novel.  I should like to know more as some things I am never certain if you are injecting levity as diffusing or diversion though I imagine to explain your trades and former career lives to a layperson like me would take more space than the forum could afford.  I appreciate the brief synopsis though.  I think these activities are fascinating and I imagine your memoir would be significant.  Gardening for food I appreciate.  Do you have your own farm?  I have window boxes, potato sacks and elevated beds lol as nobody has space in London, even the swinging cats.  Everest?  Do you look at it as being kept from the top or as practically summiting?  And I have other questions especially about your Lotus and but I will not take time just in case I am being impertinent.  Thank you for sharing so kindly, I am grateful.

*@ballen0351*, I think your proficiencies define you as an expert, no?  I think some areas have their own scale and others do not.  To me you are expert, to your seniors perhaps you are not as expert as them, you may still be regarded as expert nonetheless.  And but I will not ask about your undercover work as I am sure it is sensitive.  Can I ask because you mention uniform, do you work for a particular branch of law enforcement or do you work independently?  Is it ok to ask, do you receive debriefing counselling when you exit undercover work or is the work you do not at that depth?  I appreciate you taking the time to put this down, thank you.  And you are an expert at growing a beard?  And do you plan to remove it that you are wondering of your class reaction?  Do you think your chin will still be there underneath?  I used to love old Jeep and really any old vehicle.  Working on those is far purer than dialling numbers on laptops!  A wholesome activity, do you have any before/after shots, I love looking at those  Thank you for sharing.

*@Makalakumu*, even if you have not striven to achieve it, might you be expert without acknowledging it?  Is it better to be expert in fewer areas or have proficiencies in more areas do you think?  Is it possible to have both?  Concurrency aside, your cumulative MA training must still have accounted for a sizeable whack of your time.  Would you say your major expertise (I mean adeptness ) was in the martial arts or elsewhere among your skills?  Being a seasoned traveller, do you think it is possible that some are more inclined to life in wilderness even if born in a city?  I have met rural and country folk in different places who had an incredible savvy that I always think is very metropolitan. And can I ask what is the subject of your doctorate you are poking through?  And a calling to Patagonia?  Does this suggest ancient ancestry or do you not believe in all that stuff?  Thank you for taking the time to share, I am grateful. 

*@Big Don*, commenting so succinctly on many topics here defines your knowledge in a wide range of fields.  Is expertise not defined by knowledge?  As you have read the skillsets of others, they I am sure would like to read yours.  Modesty is admirable, nevertheless see this as a tiny opportunity to share the wealth of your experience and then modesty is less relevant.  I really appreciate your time.  Thank you.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> ...
> 
> *@oftheherd1*, is your working environment at all likened to CSI from the TV? And even if you have not used your languages I think maybe core words and phrases and grammar are still resident in you, no? Is there any pinyin system that you could write a Vietnamese phrase here? And I wonder would finishing your degree, rather than being for career benefits, be a reminder to you of your perseverance, determination and your ability to see a task through to the end? I think these things are often for the bragging on resumes and but this is for you alone. I hope you decide to go those last few steps that you deserve. Thank you for your reply.
> 
> *..*.



I don't do crime scene processing any more, and haven't for over 20 years.  The type of expertise depicted on CSI was somewhat like that.  However, most CSI type organizations aren't also investigators, they are strictly crime scene processors or lab people.  There are investigators and there are crimes scene processors in most organizations.  Crime scene processors of the CSI type in real life tend not to exist.  If they process scenes for a living, that is all they do.  The lab types generally don't leave the lab.  There are different ways in different police organizations, but that is how it usually is.  When I did that type of work, I was supposed to be the senior crime scene (forensics) processor, but all were required to have some knowledge in it, and all required to be regular investigators as well.  I also had a bunch of administrative type duties as well.  But it was challenging and fun while it lasted.  

I still remember some Vietnamese.  If you dropped me in Vietnam I wouldn't starve.  But I wouldn't carry on any real meaningful conversations either.  My Spanish is better, but at one time I considered myself somewhat fluent.  No longer.  Much as I would like to be at the level I once was, I don't consider the time and effort worth it at this point in my life.  Relearning my Korean and learning Koine Greek have more interest for me now.  Korean is practical as my wife and I may spend some time in Korea in the not too distant future.  

As to finishing a degree, yeah, I expect I will do it before too long.  Mostly so my grandkids can know I did it.  I think Undergrad degrees are more like High School diplomas when I was a kid.  I don't want to give my grandkids any reason to discount their worth.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I don't do crime scene processing any more, and haven't for over 20 years.  The type of expertise depicted on CSI was somewhat like that.  However, most CSI type organizations aren't also investigators, they are strictly crime scene processors or lab people.  There are investigators and there are crimes scene processors in most organizations.  Crime scene processors of the CSI type in real life tend not to exist.  If they process scenes for a living, that is all they do.  The lab types generally don't leave the lab.  There are different ways in different police organizations, but that is how it usually is.  When I did that type of work, I was supposed to be the senior crime scene (forensics) processor, but all were required to have some knowledge in it, and all required to be regular investigators as well.  I also had a bunch of administrative type duties as well.  But it was challenging and fun while it lasted.
> 
> I still remember some Vietnamese.  If you dropped me in Vietnam I wouldn't starve.  But I wouldn't carry on any real meaningful conversations either.  My Spanish is better, but at one time I considered myself somewhat fluent.  No longer.  Much as I would like to be at the level I once was, I don't consider the time and effort worth it at this point in my life.  Relearning my Korean and learning Koine Greek have more interest for me now.  Korean is practical as my wife and I may spend some time in Korea in the not too distant future.
> 
> As to finishing a degree, yeah, I expect I will do it before too long.  Mostly so my grandkids can know I did it.  I think Undergrad degrees are more like High School diplomas when I was a kid.  I don't want to give my grandkids any reason to discount their worth.


Ah so the CSI on TV is typically not accurately depicting that branch of law enforcement, I am grateful that you have explained that.  It makes sense that the roles are necessarily specialised in the one area of expertise.  Thank you.  And I think Koine Greek is so beautiful to read in written form.  I can muddle through reading in Greek and but do not know what I am saying  know little in Greek except the Christian Lord's Prayer and which I know by heart in Greek as I was once advised that that was the original language from the verse in which that prayer appears. I do not know if that is true.  Are there any grammatical or oral-spoken similarities between Vietnamese and Korean or is proficiency in one irrelevant to another?  As for undergraduate degrees, I think the worth of something decreases as its rarity decreases and this is the cost of pushing everyone through university maybe?  I hope you do finish your study though for you rather than for showing its worth to your granschildren.  They will do well with or without a label after their names I know.  Sorry for all the questions and but thank you again for your kind reply. It is a wonderful thing for me to have shared and learnt.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Ive also bought and restored  over a dozen old jeeps over last 5 years i dont know if it makes me an expert but im prety good at it.



Sweet!  One of my first cars was a 1946 Willys CJ2A.  I wish I still had it, but I want an early CJ5.  I want to pick your brain about that sometime.  I've got a local friend who's an expert on Jeep Commandos, but I'm not so much into those; I love the CJ and Wagoneers.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Ah so the CSI on TV is typically not accurately depicting that branch of law enforcement, I am grateful that you have explained that.  It makes sense that the roles are necessarily specialised in the one area of expertise.  Thank you.  And I think Koine Greek is so beautiful to read in written form.  I can muddle through reading in Greek and but do not know what I am saying  know little in Greek except the Christian Lord's Prayer and which I know by heart in Greek as I was once advised that that was the original language from the verse in which that prayer appears. I do not know if that is true.  Are there any grammatical or oral-spoken similarities between Vietnamese and Korean or is proficiency in one irrelevant to another?  As for undergraduate degrees, I think the worth of something decreases as its rarity decreases and this is the cost of pushing everyone through university maybe?  I hope you do finish your study though for you rather than for showing its worth to your granschildren.  They will do well with or without a label after their names I know.  Sorry for all the questions and but thank you again for your kind reply. It is a wonderful thing for me to have shared and learnt.


CSI the tv show has very little realism.  As oftheherd noted, generally, the crime scene folks do crime scenes.  They may or may not be fully sworn police officers (most in my area are; I can't speak for other places), and many will do some processing of the evidence on their own -- but really advanced forensic stuff is left to folks with the appropriate training and background, usually an advanced degree in an appropriate hard science like chemistry or physics combined with specialized training in forensic sciences.  The crime scene techs on the tv show do all sorts of things that are often specialized roles, like crash investigation and evidence collection at the scene, and they get results in a fraction of the time it takes in real life.  (A straightforward confirmation that drugs are indeed whatever they field tested as generally takes more than a month, for example.  It takes a major case and a lot of pushing to accelerate the lab...)


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> CSI the tv show has very little realism.  As oftheherd noted, generally, the crime scene folks do crime scenes.  They may or may not be fully sworn police officers (most in my area are; I can't speak for other places), and many will do some processing of the evidence on their own -- but really advanced forensic stuff is left to folks with the appropriate training and background, usually an advanced degree in an appropriate hard science like chemistry or physics combined with specialized training in forensic sciences.  The crime scene techs on the tv show do all sorts of things that are often specialized roles, like crash investigation and evidence collection at the scene, and they get results in a fraction of the time it takes in real life.  (A straightforward confirmation that drugs are indeed whatever they field tested as generally takes more than a month, for example.  It takes a major case and a lot of pushing to accelerate the lab...)


Yes, that makes sense even to me having seen real forensic officers here in London who wear white paper suits and masks as opposed to a nice Armani and matching latex gloves I guessed the show was not accurately depicting reality.  Are any of the technologies used based on anything real do you know?  Some seem a little far fetched.  I do not know if you watch much TV? I was wondering what you could watch for accurate depiction of law enforcement that would not have you shouting at the box?  Thank you!


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Yes, that makes sense even to me having seen real forensic officers here in London who wear white paper suits and masks as opposed to a nice Armani and matching latex gloves I guessed the show was not accurately depicting reality.  Are any of the technologies used based on anything real do you know?  Some seem a little far fetched.  I do not know if you watch much TV? I was wondering what you could watch for accurate depiction of law enforcement that would not have you shouting at the box?  Thank you!


A lot of the technology and techniques, at least in the first several seasons (I haven't watched the last few) were real, if cutting edge and not commonly available.  And, of course, everything always works out for them...  In the real world, you don't get nearly as many good latent fingerprints, and when you do, they often don't get a hit within the systems...


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sweet! One of my first cars was a 1946 Willys CJ2A. I wish I still had it, but I want an early CJ5. I want to pick your brain about that sometime. I've got a local friend who's an expert on Jeep Commandos, but I'm not so much into those; I love the CJ and Wagoneers.


I currently drive a 79 Cherokee Chief and am working on a CJ-5 right now.  Ive had a commando once as well.  I just couldnt get past the front end I had to get rid of it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Bill Mattocks*, having little knowledge of most of those endeavours there are a lot of questions I would like to ask like how did you get set up with the internet before there was widespread adopting, did you make your own hardware and write your own software or could these things be hunted out?  I mean you could not go on the internet and buy modems and things since there was no internet.  I think we take the internet very much for granted.  I cannot imagine how it was before that.  And what kind of BBS did you run?  And what is your IQ.  I used to be in Mensa though I did not like the fervency with which they hunted out their prodigies.  And did you really sell weapons from your home?  Did you have an inventory at your home or did you deal from a shed?  How did that work and was it dangerous or risky?  Anyway thank you, I think I am being impertinent by asking too much.  I appreciate your time.



Good questions!  Let me try to answer in order.

*BBS:* I bought my first 'real' computer with student loan money (hey, I used it for for school, right?) in 1988. (I had taken a break in my college career between 1979 and 1985, little thing called the military intervened).  The computer was a "Leading Edge" 286 that cost me something like $2,400; it ran MS-DOS.  I was living in Denver at the time; there was a local 'zine called "Boardwatch," put out by Jack Rickard, which listed all the computer Bulletin Board Systems in the area.  I went to the local computer shop and bought a 2400 bps modem, got a second phone line for our apartment (I had also just gotten married at the time, didn't last), and started getting involved in online discussion forums.  Know what?  They were just like this, only without graphics (we used ASCII art, some people were quite good at it)!

Then I decided to set up my own BBS.  I called it "The Pscylone" and I called myself "Mister Zen" (or in ASCII, ===[---Mister-Zen--- ).  LOL!  It was a discussion forum with a file download area.  I ran The Major BBS software, it was free.  I didn't do much programming, it was mostly configuration.  I did get stuck into to a lot of batch file scripting, for ZMODEM and various transfer protocols, and I had some correspondence with Phil Katz with reference to the now ubiquitous PKZIP compression software.

I became a node on FidoNet and started doing bucket-brigade discussion forum transmission - it let different BBS' exchange public (and private - the first email outside of universities) messages in an overnight distributed way.

I then bought an old AT&T 3B2 computer from Johns Hopkins that had a dozen or so serial ports on it - it was a 'midi' computer that ran System 7 UNIX.  I bought several more modems, got a few more phone lines, and wrote my own BBS software, so I was the first multi-line BBS in Denver (there were a couple two-line BBS', but they had to use DesqView or other multi-tasking time-splitting OS add-ons to get it to work, mine was multi-user natively).  I didn't actually write a lot of code; UNIX had built in email and public discussion forum software, I just wrote shell scripts (and taught myself UNIX) to make the login shell for users coming in on TTY my script, which gave them the ability to use those tools from a menu I wrote; it looked and felt like a BBS to them; a bit less graphical, but multi-user; I had the first-ever 'live chat' BBS software ('talk' in UNIX).  Seriously, I was using ancient technology (for UNIX) but I was way ahead of the curve in BBS stuff.

I moved from a job programming (in BBX BASIC, right out of college) to a job selling computers in a retail store (and I was damned good at it, taught myself how to read and bid on federal contracts, sold a lot of computers that way).  This also gave me access to cheap prices on computer equipment, which helped a lot with my hobby.  My marriage ended about this time; I suppose it had a lot to do with my obsession with computers.

I started to going to Boardwatch conventions, which eventually morphed into ISPCons, (Internet Service Providers) and from there, once the Internet started happening, the BBS world started dying.

I got my first Internet account via free dialup to Nyx, a service provided by Denver University Math Lab.  It was great!  I was able to use UNIX tools like telnet, ftp, archie, gopher, and so on to travel around the world from university to university; I felt like an explorer.  This was heady stuff back in the day, know that I was sitting in Denver typing, and some computer in Canberra, Australia was doing something in response to my commands.  I got on UseNet.  This is my first-ever UseNet post via FidoNet gateway:

http://groups.google.com/group/misc.forsale/msg/c5d9af774c01904e?dmode=source



> Path: gmdzi!unido!mcsun!sunic!uupsi!cmcl2!rutgers!usc!zaphod.mps.ohio-state.edu!ub!boulder!pikes!mercury.cair.du.edu!mnemosyne.cs.du.edu!isis!scicom!idic!p0.f429.n104.z1.FIDONET.ORG!William.Mattocks
> From: William.Matto...@p0.f429.n104.z1.FIDONET.ORG (William Mattocks)
> Newsgroups: misc.forsale
> Subject: test
> ...



This is my first-ever Usenet post via Nyx, the DU service:

http://groups.google.com/group/misc...6a28dbae3b?q="bill+mattocks"#97d19d6a28dbae3b



> Path: gmdzi!unido!mcsun!uunet!isis!wmattock
> From: wmatt...@isis.cs.du.edu (Madoc)
> Newsgroups: misc.forsale.computers
> Subject: Tandy Model 100 laptop w/extras - $300o.b.o.
> ...



I used that early laptop to take notes in college, BTW.  Again, I was an early adopter; and it worked great, I got fantastic grades because I could type faster than I could write longhand.  I put tiny rubber bands around each of the keys (the kind people used to use for dental braces) to keep the keyboard quiet when I typed. I  should have patented that; I started a trend.

I moved to Wisconsin, got a job in Northbrook, Illinois, doing tech support for a company that wrote an accounting package aimed at purified water dealers.  I had the idea to and helped them set up a 64-line BBS for dealers across the country to stay in touch with each other and exchange financials with the parent company on, using the first multi-line BBS software written in Assembler (tBBS, by eSoft), which made the company a lot of money.  Yay me.  I also opened a used-computer store in Kenosha, Wisconsin, and set up another BBS there.  I tried to sell used computers, didn't work that well.  However, I did partner with a friend who set up the first ISP in Kenosha, which he later sold. He's a famous science-fiction writer now, still lives in Kenosha.  I taught one of my nephews how to build a PC, he took to it like a duck takes to water and later wrote me a nice letter as a young adult, telling me how much impact I had had on his life; I was touched.  Sometimes you don't know how the little things you do will affect others for a very long time.

*IQ: *Never been measured.  My 'GT' score in the Marines was 126; high but not scary high.  Frankly, though, I'm off the charts and I know it.  I have met a few - very few - people in my life whom I knew were smarter than I was; but it's a good yardstick for me.  I never took the SAT or ACT tests; I just started going to college when I was in High School as part of a state program in Colorado, and after that, I was a transfer student, so didn't need to take them.  It's maybe not so much that I'm 'smarter' than other people, but that I think very differently.  I come at problems from angles people have trouble following; but I get results.  I'm an autodidact; I learn everything, I'm largely self-taught, and I find everything fascinating.

*FFL:* Back then (1986/97) it was easy.  I was living in Omaha at the time.  I just applied by mail, gave my hours as 'by appointment only' on the application form.  Paid my fee, they sent me my FFL.  It's not done that way anymore, you have to have a storefront and regular hours.  I only did business part-time; I had a full time job working for the newspaper and a part time job clerking at a drive-through liquor store.  Background checks were not required for purchases, only the FFL "I am not a crook or an addict" affidavit, which I had to keep on file when I sold a weapon.  I did not have any inventory; I just bought through Shotgun News dealers using my FFL to have the weapons shipped to my house, and then sold it.  I did not buy until I had an order placed; I charged 10% markup.  I mainly did it so I could buy the weapons I wanted wholesale; mostly surplus WWII weapons.  I gave up my license when it expired; by that time I had moved back to Denver and could not use it anymore anyway.

So there you go.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> A lot of the technology and techniques, at least in the first several seasons (I haven't watched the last few) were real, if cutting edge and not commonly available.  And, of course, everything always works out for them...  In the real world, you don't get nearly as many good latent fingerprints, and when you do, they often don't get a hit within the systems...



And what's more important than almost anything else and is always missing from the TV shows?  CHAIN OF CUSTODY!  And where oh where is the EVIDENCE CUSTODIAN?  In my experience, that's the stuff that gets challenged in court.  And from what little I saw of "CSI" stuff, the techs mostly consisted of putting thing in envelopes and marking them for specific lab tests and sending them off to be tested, then getting back the results and informing the primary investigator of the results; oh, and maintaining complete chain of custody.  Where I worked, the 'lab' did simple stuff; everything else was done at a variety of private or state-run labs that you mailed your stuff to.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@ballen0351*, I think your proficiencies define you as an expert, no? I think some areas have their own scale and others do not. To me you are expert, to your seniors perhaps you are not as expert as them, you may still be regarded as expert nonetheless. And but I will not ask about your undercover work as I am sure it is sensitive. Can I ask because you mention uniform, do you work for a particular branch of law enforcement or do you work independently? Is it ok to ask, do you receive debriefing counselling when you exit undercover work or is the work you do not at that depth? I appreciate you taking the time to put this down, thank you. And you are an expert at growing a beard? And do you plan to remove it that you are wondering of your class reaction? Do you think your chin will still be there underneath?  I used to love old Jeep and really any old vehicle. Working on those is far purer than dialling numbers on laptops! A wholesome activity, do you have any before/after shots, I love looking at those  Thank you for sharing.


The courts say Im an expert but I still dont think I know as much.  Ive been to classes with guys that went deep undercover with like the Mob and international drug cartels and things to me they are the experts.  Ive mostly done local stuff street lvl narcotic and gun buys Ive done a few bigger buys but nothing compared to the real experts.  Ive sold a little bit of fake stuff for buy-bust operations.  That to me was always more fun because I dont do it as much.   
As for my work I work for a local municipality.  Im currently assigned to a Narcotics task force made up of state local and federal officers.  At the end of the month Ill be puting my uniform back on and will be confinded back within my jurisdiction.  
I love my beard Ill be sad to see it go.  I hate shaving and have loved not needing to do so.  Like I said Ive not touched a razor in over 3 years.  My son is only 2 so Im worried he will not know who I am when I shave.  
Ill need to dig up some before and after jeep pics alot of them really dont look much different Im more into rock climbing and things so alot of the work I do is upgrading internal parts like axels, transfer cases, roll cages ect.  I do a little body work here and there and some paint but Im more into making them off road worthy then parade ready.  But the Current CJ5 Im working on I plan to make nicer and make a beach cruser and nice weather day vehicle.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2012)

No expert in much of anything over here. I think I'm pretty good at joint locks and wrist grab escapes. Some people say I write pretty well, I understand concrete thinkers pretty well and seem to have a knack for solving problems.

Like Makalakumu, I've not striven for that but to learn at the opportunity and as many different things as I can realistically absorb in a jack of all trades fashion.


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2012)

Not an expert on anything, really.  I'm a relative noob to martial arts, training in MA for about 8 years now.  I have been at BJJ since 2006.

I know a little about a lot of things, as I'm curious by nature.  I also know a lot about a few things.  I manage a facility that specializes in distance learning.  We do live training delivered via satellite.  We also produce training videos and web based lessons.  So, I know a lot about adult learning and instructional design.  As the manager, I don't create a lot of the actual product anymore, but I try to take on a producer role when I can.

We specialize in management and leadership training along with systems training.  So, we produce courses on soft skills like coaching and effective feedback, problem solving and LR/ER, along with hard skills, such as workload management and analysis.  Systems training includes everything from how to organize your inbox in Outlook to using organizational specific workload tools.  It's an interesting job that keeps me busy.  

If anything, I guess I could claim expertise in those topics.  Instructional design and adult learning theory in general, along with expertise in the subjects we teach.  

I dye fabric and dabble with batik.  I create web sites and enjoy blogging, but I'd say I'm not an expert.  I've written a couple of screen plays, but I'm under no delusions of grandeur there, either.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2012)

*@jks9199*, yes, fingerprints always seemed either perfectly formed or easily assembled even from fragments of bullets embedded in brick walls?  The little UV torches? with the screen that reveal blood and other things, they were real I think?  Can I ask please is forensic work your area of expertise?  Notwithstanding, thank you so much for shedding further light on this.

*@Bill Mattocks*, wow from reading that it seems you were almost a pioneer of the internet forums in a way.  Ah ASCII art yes I have seen that.  So that was because internet sites had no graphics? ah I understand.  I absolutely love reading all that technical stuff though I absolutely do not understand it   And Mister Zen was for discussing programming things then?  And who were your patrons?  And do you still keep in touch I wonder?  And do you have an internet forum now still maybe?  Though I am sorry that your marriage did not go well, I am sure that was a terrible upheaval.  And but you mention that after starting up your BBS then you mention the internet started happening and BBS world died?  Is the internet a separate entity that had a particular starting date?  I do not understand how that works?  Ha and your first-ever UseNet post via FidoNet gateway is such a cliche!  j/k  And your keyboard idea with rubber bands is very innovative.  It must have been a quiet class though!   I really like the story of your nephew and his first PC.  And your IQ well that is one of those things that some people like to argue over.  I really like Gardner's multiple intelligences idea.  I think that is a good mark of what is the full nature of intelligence.  I had my IQ tested when I left school having made a not inconsiderable mess of everything and being convinced of my own stupidity  And the idea of selling weapons legally out of your home is truly rock n roll though I appreciate it carries a terrible responsibility and gravity, still, that is too cool.  And can one still do this now or maybe the law has changed in some way?  And but yes, thank you so much for sharing that.  Do not worry over replying if I am asking too many questions.  It is all fascinating to learn, thank you! 


*@ballen0351*, Oh goodness, the mafia? that kind of undercover depth sounds more than a little hazardous I imagine.  Well I would not debate expertise, all I know is that your level of proficiency sounds considerable from here!   And I hope that wearing your uniform is a good thing in its way.  As someone said, it is nice to get what we want and but true contentedness is in determining how to want what we get.  And oh perhaps you might show your son the process of shaving and witnessing the change in you for himself then the shock of you suddenly appearing will not be such an ordeal.  A colleague of mine did exactly the same thing.  He was more of a biker type and had what I would have called a biker beard if you know what I mean by that.  He cut his beard in stages so he would not frighten his little one.  And yours he is only 2 and but he will understand what he can see I am certain  I wish you well with that.  And you do lots of heavy work on your jeep, that is excellent, you must have a good deal of expertise for sure if you are fettling with transmission parts! that is no small matter nor is welding cages on properly! I like the original Land Rovers too which are similar to the CJ5 in layout.  Go anywhere utility machines.  I like that.  Put a snorkel on the air intake and they will practically submerge happily too!  I am grateful to be able to read these things, thank you very much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Bill Mattocks*, wow from reading that it seems you were almost a pioneer of the internet forums in a way.  Ah ASCII art yes I have seen that.  So that was because internet sites had no graphics? ah I understand.  I absolutely love reading all that technical stuff though I absolutely do not understand it   And Mister Zen was for discussing programming things then?  And who were your patrons?  And do you still keep in touch I wonder?  And do you have an internet forum now still maybe?  Though I am sorry that your marriage did not go well, I am sure that was a terrible upheaval.  And but you mention that after starting up your BBS then you mention the internet started happening and BBS world died?  Is the internet a separate entity that had a particular starting date?  I do not understand how that works?  Ha and your first-ever UseNet post via FidoNet gateway is such a cliche!  j/k  And your keyboard idea with rubber bands is very innovative.  It must have been a quiet class though!   I really like the story of your nephew and his first PC.  And your IQ well that is one of those things that some people like to argue over.  I really like Gardner's multiple intelligences idea.  I think that is a good mark of what is the full nature of intelligence.  I had my IQ tested when I left school having made a not inconsiderable mess of everything and being convinced of my own stupidity  And the idea of selling weapons legally out of your home is truly rock n roll though I appreciate it carries a terrible responsibility and gravity, still, that is too cool.  And can one still do this now or maybe the law has changed in some way?  And but yes, thank you so much for sharing that.  Do not worry over replying if I am asking too many questions.  It is all fascinating to learn, thank you!



I believe the first-ever BBS dates back to 1985.  I started mine in 1987 or 1988, as I recall.  At the time, I was _'late to the party',_ but looking back, it seems I was _'present at the creation'_.  I was not a pioneer, but I was only a few years behind those guys.

My BBS was for general BS'ing, with lots of individual forums on it, just like MT and many other modern discussion forums.  Politics, religion, and so on.  And I can program, and I've worked as a programmer, but I am generally much more of a person who takes existing technology and does things with it than one who writes the code.  I do scripts and things; I 'glue' existing technology together to make it do stuff I want it to do.

Yes, the BBS world started dying as soon as the World-Wide-Web (as it was called then) was added to the existing framework of the Internet.  Once people could visit a 'website' then everything changed.  Until the web, no one saw any commercial use for the Internet; there was even a lot of discussion over whether or not commercial ventures would be allowed on the Internet at all.  Until the web, the Internet was for nerds and geeks.

The funny thing was that when I was running a BBS and I got my first Internet account, I could see where it was going.  I had been a fan of _Samizdat_ or_ "Zine"_ culture for a long time; I was an inveterate reader of Factsheet Five and I could see that the *Internet was going to blow up big*.  I saw it coming, I predicted it, I was told I was wrong by EVERYBODY.  Hah.  I was right; I'm always right about stuff like that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samizdat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factsheet_Five

I had no idea how big it would become, and I didn't anticipate the WWW, but I knew it was going to blow the BBS culture away.  I used to refer to the Internet as "Democracy in a box," because, like underground printing with Xerox machines, once people got the Internet, freedom was going to happen everywhere, sooner or later.  It's a revolution that is still happening.  People thought I was nuts, even my best friends told me the Internet was a fad that would pass in time.  Uh huh.

As to FFL licenses, yes, the law has changed.  No more part-time dealers, no more non-storefront locations.  Only 'legitimate' businesses now (like part-time isn't legitimate, but that's what they call it).


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> No expert in much of anything over here.


Do you think maybe that is only the case when you judge against the standard of others?  I know you have expertise in MANY things you do not give yourself adequate credit for, yes I would bet that to be true several times over  I would really like to hear of those.  I think I have worded the OP badly.  I think I am expert in things that greater experts doubtless would not.  Is that naive do you think?



shesulsa said:


> I think I'm pretty good at joint locks and wrist grab escapes. Some people say I write pretty well, I understand concrete thinkers pretty well and seem to have a knack for solving problems.


And can I ask what you write?  And are you published online or in print that some people have been able to read and give you their opinion?  I can imagine your proficiency in that field.  I think problem solving requires expertise in a number of areas not least adaptability and novel thinking.  Thank you for sharing these things, I am grateful to you!



shesulsa said:


> Like Makalakumu, I've not striven for that but to learn at the opportunity and as many different things as I can realistically absorb in a jack of all trades fashion.


I think time and other things do step in to stop us from becoming "the world's best" at whatever.  Still there can only be one world's best and everyone else after has simply a differing level of expertise I think 





Steve said:


> Not an expert on anything, really. I'm a relative noob to martial arts, training in MA for about 8 years now. I have been at BJJ since 2006.
> 
> I know a little about a lot of things, as I'm curious by nature. I also know a lot about a few things. I manage a facility that specializes in distance learning. We do live training delivered via satellite. We also produce training videos and web based lessons. So, I know a lot about adult learning and instructional design. As the manager, I don't create a lot of the actual product anymore, but I try to take on a producer role when I can.
> 
> ...


Steve, to your students you are an expert, no?  If not what will be the marker or indicator of your expertise do you think?

And then as manager you are like a movie producer that oversees and organises?  What makes a good manager do you think?  And I like the abbreviation and technical stuff.  I looked up LR/ER and that is related to HR maybe?   I am glad you can see your expertise.  Can I ask Steve if you could be expert in anything else that you currently do or do not do, what would that be?  If you could liberate yourself to gain knowledge and experience what area would that be in?

And you are artistic too with the batik and when you say dabble do you produce items for yourself or your family?  I see you in a custom dyed beachboy sarong!!  And the writing too?  Wow I did not realise you had completed screenplays.  Original or translations from another source maybe?  And can I ask then if you are under no illusions would that change if you gained interest in one of your screenplays from a television or movie studio?  Or would you still see the work as you see it now?  Thank you Steve for sharing this.  I really enjoy reading and finding out not only of the huge wealth of cumulative experience and expertise and but also how people perceive that expertise.  Thank you.





Bill Mattocks said:


> I believe the first-ever BBS dates back to 1985. I started mine in 1987 or 1988, as I recall. At the time, I was 'late to the party', but looking back, it seems I was 'present at the creation'. I was not a pioneer, but I was only a few years behind those guys.
> 
> My BBS was for general BS'ing, with lots of individual forums on it, just like MT and many other modern discussion forums. Politics, religion, and so on. And I can program, and I've worked as a programmer, but I am generally much more of a person who takes existing technology and does things with it than one who writes the code. I do scripts and things; I 'glue' existing technology together to make it do stuff I want it to do.
> 
> ...


So the networks that BBS ran on were not the same thing as the internet is that correct?  At the beginning?  At that point there was no worldwide web even on a smaller scale or was the worldwide web an actual "thing" that came after?  Were there no opportunities to capitalise on the start of the internet?  I should imagine you would be wealthy beyond wealth now.  Or perhaps you are.  And those fanzines were quite "underground" almost subversive in a way, no?  And then law change means you cannot now deal weapons if you wanted to, perhaps regulation is the expedient way to handle the unscrupulous?  There was something else I had wanted to ask you about, semiotics? I did not even know of such a definition around the concepts involved.  It is quite a philosophical area with psychology and hard science also?  Can I ask how you were introduced to this field?  ANd where o you put your knowledge therein to best use or use most often?  And so if you were to write an instruction/non-fiction book, on which of all these areas of expertise do you think you would feel most comfortable producing?  Which would you feel most knowledgeable at producing and which would give you most enjoyment at producing?  Are they all the same or different?  Thank you again.  This is very interesting. I am grateful.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *@elder999*, do you think in MA we are conditioned to see ourselves as non-experts when most everyone else in our circles who do not practice MA to see us on the mats would differ in that opinion? Why is this?  Your technical and work expertise sounds like the stuff of a John le Carre novel.  I should like to know more as some things I am never certain if you are injecting levity as diffusing or diversion though I imagine to explain your trades and former career lives to a layperson like me would take more space than the forum could afford.  I appreciate the brief synopsis though.



No-I think there are gradations in expertise, just as there are in everything else. It's easy to look like an expert from the outside-when I started in martial arts, a lot of the things I now do routinely, and think nothing of, looked like _magic._ As for my career-it's mostly pretty boring-not like a novel in any way. The difficulty about it is differentiating what I can talk about, especially in a forum like this, and what I shouldn't say a thing about.I can say I worked with tritium, and that I ran the Weapons Engineering Tritium Facility, and tritium is an isotope of hydrogen used in nuclear weapons. I can say somethings about what kind of work that was done at that facility-all of that is public knowledge, and I can say as much, but there are a host of other things related to that aspect of my career-a mere three years-that I can't say anything about, anywhere, *ever*.



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> I think these activities are fascinating and I imagine your memoir would be significant.



Significantly boring. :lol:



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> Gardening for food I appreciate.  Do you have your own farm?  I have window boxes, potato sacks and elevated beds lol as nobody has space in London, even the swinging cats.



More of a hobby farm-small vineyard, small orchard, heirloom corn and tomatoes. 



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> Everest?  Do you look at it as being kept from the top or as practically summiting?



It was '96.  _I look at it as getting down alive._:lol:



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> And I have other questions especially about your Lotus and but I will not take time just in case I am being impertinent.  Thank you for sharing so kindly, I am grateful..



'67 Elan+2-major money pit I got a little obsessed with getting right. Wonderful car, but  some lemons are just that....eventually sold it, but made no profit.  Of course, if I'd kept it, there'd be a great deal of profit to make now......such is life....:lol:


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Flying Crane*, Oh I love acronyms. I looked that up and now I know you are with the Professional Association of Diving Instructors! That is fantastic. I think diving is such a serene activity. And yes you are a swordsmith too? Do you think there is market in traditional skills such as these especially since we practice traditional arts? Are there many with such skills Michael? Again I wonder when you would feel expert? Thank you for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it.



Yup, PADI is the largest US based diving certification agency.  I was the first level of instructor, and realized that the life of a diving instructor was gonna be pretty lean.  So I stopped doing it altho it kept me in the Bahamas for a couple of months, back in the early 1990s.

I think there is a market for higher quality swords, but it is limited.  And I am not a sword smith, I do not make blades (tho I would love to learn how to do that).  I make hilts and scabbards, so it's woodwork and bronze casting for me.

there are some people turning out some outstanding work, and are doing it professionally.  I'm just a tinkerer, to be honest.  I've done a bunch, but my approach is a little different and it's a slow process and while I've sold a handful, I'm never gonna be able to quit my day job.  It's fun and that's why I do it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Makalakumu*, even if you have not striven to achieve it, might you be expert without acknowledging it?



One of the lessons I learned from martial arts is that a person can lose their grasp on reality when they start assigning themselves labels.  The temptation to let the ego drive a person to greater and greater grandiosity has devalued the actual achievement of traditional markers for skill.  Therefore, I've decided to eschew most of that in favor of letting others acknowledge my expertise.  If I am an expert in an area, other people and my peers will recognize it.  



Jenna said:


> Is it better to be expert in fewer areas or have proficiencies in more areas do you think?  Is it possible to have both?



Yeah, it's possible to have both.  I think that it's a matter of survival for myself.  I want to have the kind of lifestyle that lets me adapt to changing situations and I want to develop real skill in certain realms.  I approach new topics of learning with the idea that I always could expand my knowledge and skill in that area if I choose to do so.



Jenna said:


> Concurrency aside, your cumulative MA training must still have accounted for a sizeable whack of your time.  Would you say your major expertise (I mean adeptness ) was in the martial arts or elsewhere among your skills?



That's hard to say.  For the first part of my life, I was definitely more interested in being outdoors and learning everything I could.  It's one of the things that stimulated my interest in science.  For the latter half of my life, I've definitely focus more on people and culture, and martial arts has been my vehicle of choice to explore these things...up to this point.  Right now, I live in Hawaii, where the outdoor opportunities that I enjoyed living the on the mainland are very limited.  I have an amazing opportunity to learn about people and Martial Arts here, though.  Just about every art on the planet is practiced somewhere on this island.  Oahu is called the Gathering Place for a reason.  



Jenna said:


> Being a seasoned traveller, do you think it is possible that some are more inclined to life in wilderness even if born in a city?  I have met rural and country folk in different places who had an incredible savvy that I always think is very metropolitan.



I grew up in the country.  My family prized skills in hunting, fishing, and general outdoorsmanship.  It's been the traditional way that talk about our manhood.  For example, I have four brothers who I visit as frequently as I can.  They tease me for living on the island and make sure to show me all of the pictures of their recent expeditions...and I usually shut them up by showing them something that I've done that's really exotic.  We've always just drank beer and beat our chests while sharing pictures and stories of big fish and other tasty animals we've taken.  That instinct runs so deep, it's always going to be part of my life.  

Aside from the bragging and chest beating, there is a deeper side to my pursuits.  I generally prefer wild and untouched areas because I feel more deeply connected then I do when around large groups of people.  I go to refresh my spirit and center myself, getting in touch with who I am.  I've always been a free-thinker and sometimes that becomes a physically lonely pursuit.  Many would say that intentionally put myself physically and mentally in the weeds, constantly pushing the margins.



Jenna said:


> And can I ask what is the subject of your doctorate you are poking through?



This is a larger conversation that I have time to type right now.  Essentially, I would like to reinvent school in order to create a system that draws out a students essence, rather then pours in what other people think that person should be.  So, the subject is education.



Jenna said:


> And a calling to Patagonia?  Does this suggest ancient ancestry or do you not believe in all that stuff?  Thank you for taking the time to share, I am grateful.



I have taken all knowledge to be my province.  Patagonia is an area that has remained profoundly unspoiled up to the point.  I'd like to see it and live it with the people I love, perhaps passing on my love of wild places to my little ones.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 13, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> The courts say Im an expert but I still dont think I know as much...


One expansion to help make this a little clearer to those not intimately familiar with the US court system.  In a courtroom, a witness can generally only testify to things that they observed directly, and only to facts, like "I saw the man in the defendant's chair driving the car when it hit the other one."  The primary exception to this is expert testimony.  In that sense, an expert is someone who brings particular experience and training to the table that is beyond the normal range of experience.  So, a crash reconstructionist might testify that "The car left 35 feet of skid marks.  The minimum speed at the time the skid marks started was 27 mph" once their qualifications have been established, through _voir dire_ which will include questions about training, experience, and just why the heck the court should take their word.  So, I might qualify as a crash reconstruction expert, as a gang expert, or (and I want a prosecutor to work this one thanks to a dumb ruling a couple years ago!) as an expert on knives to establish that a folding tactical knife is indeed a weapon & not a tool (based on my 25+ years of martial arts training, including the use of tactical knives).


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Steve, to your students you are an expert, no?  If not what will be the marker or indicator of your expertise do you think?


Yes and no. I would say that I'm a very good presenter.  Actually, as I think about it, I'd say that if I'm an expert on anything, it's in public speaking.  I have over 10 years experience speaking to groups as large as 3,000 over several different mediums, from small groups to auditoriums to satellites.  I have also put together seminars and facilitated training on different aspects of public speaking, including sessions on things like training, executive briefings, and conducting meetings.  

But to answer your question, I am sometimes a subject expert.  Other times, I facilitate training alongside a subject matter expert.  So, in these situations, I will work with an expert to help them translate their expertise into English. 





> And then as manager you are like a movie producer that oversees and organises?


Manager like supervisor.  I have several producers (really, instructional designers), along with a team of technicians who report to me.  So, my job is to make sure that they're all moving in the same direction and to make sure that they have everything they need to get there.  





> What makes a good manager do you think?


That's a big question.  I think that the very best managers are also effective leaders, mentors and coaches, and understand the difference between the three roles (four, really, because managing is another hat to wear).  





> And I like the abbreviation and technical stuff.  I looked up LR/ER and that is related to HR maybe?


Yeah, sorry.  That's a big part of what most managers do, particularly if you work with unions and a bargaining unit.  





> I am glad you can see your expertise.  Can I ask Steve if you could be expert in anything else that you currently do or do not do, what would that be?  If you could liberate yourself to gain knowledge and experience what area would that be in?


I don't know...  I don't crave expertise.  If there's something I'm interested in, I give it a go.  


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Ah so the CSI on TV is typically not accurately depicting that branch of law enforcement, I am grateful that you have explained that.  It makes sense that the roles are necessarily specialised in the one area of expertise.  Thank you.  And I think Koine Greek is so beautiful to read in written form.  I can muddle through reading in Greek and but do not know what I am saying  know little in Greek except the Christian Lord's Prayer and which I know by heart in Greek as I was once advised that that was the original language from the verse in which that prayer appears. I do not know if that is true.  Are there any grammatical or oral-spoken similarities between Vietnamese and Korean or is proficiency in one irrelevant to another?  As for undergraduate degrees, I think the worth of something decreases as its rarity decreases and this is the cost of pushing everyone through university maybe?  I hope you do finish your study though for you rather than for showing its worth to your granschildren.  They will do well with or without a label after their names I know.  Sorry for all the questions and but thank you again for your kind reply. It is a wonderful thing for me to have shared and learnt.



Well, the CSI question has already been answered.  It is a TV drama.  They do things for dramatic effect.  If it is enjoyable to you, watch it and enjoy.  And while some of what they claim to do is cutting edge, that is what forensics is about.  Trying unusual things.  I worked on a case once where we were disappointed to find what we thought were bloody footprints, were actually sock prints.  The lab at my suggestion found a forensic anthropologist who specialized in human gait.  I had read years before of work done in Nebraska on dinosaur gait by studying modern animals, to determine the speed of the dinosaurs.  We wanted to identify a person from their gait.   The anthropologist was able to do it.  To my knowledge it had never been done before.

How wonderful you can read and understand Koine Greek.  Some think the New Testament was indeed written in the Koine Greek, which was the most universal language of the day.  Later Latin became that.  As you probably know, there are lineages of New Testament Greek.  That from Antioch and that from Alexandria.  There is good evidence to support the Antioch is the more correct.  There are some 5000 book, fragments, and references in sermons and other writings to support it.  They all agree with each other in writings they are about.  That is, those that purport to be the Gospel of John, as much of it as they contain, all agree.  The Alexandrian is from two primary writings, which are purported to be ancient, but are much more modern in when they were found.  One as late as the 1800s.  They don't agree with each other in many things.  I believe the Antioch version.  It is the source of Greek for the King James Version.  Not everyone, and not all churches agree with that.  But it is refreshing that you have taken time to learn to read any of the Koine Greek.  Don't give me too much credit.  I have really just gotten started, but find it sort of fascinating.

Vietnamese and Korea are in two totally different language groups.  Vietnamese is in the Chinese language group, and Viet Nam roughly translates into Southern People, having migrated out of southern China.  The words are normally only one syllable long.  They have tones as part of the word, so that the same combination of consonants and vowels, can be five different words in the southern dialect, or six in the Central and Northern dialects. The only time there is more than one syllable is when they have to combine words/syllables to make another meaning.  As I recall, a ballpoint is man yon pil; a pencil that writes a thousand times.   It is a distributive language.  That is, sentence meaning is determined by the distribution of the words in the sentence.  Subject, verb, object, and supporting modifiers.  They have many classifiers, and they are often used as pronouns.  They don't conjugate verbs.

Korean is in the Alto-Uraic language group, which includes Mongolian, Japanese, Turkish, and Finnish, as well as probably others I don't recall.  It is an inflective language (as is Koine Greek) which means the subject and object are likely at the beginning, and the verb at the end (in Korean at least, not Koine Greek).  At any rate, however it is done, the subject and object cannot be identified by their location in the sentence.  They must be identified by endings or helper words, such as i, un, nun, ul, lul in Korean, or endings in the Greek.  You may be familiar with John 1:1 (sorry, no Greek font, so phonetically), en arche ain ho logos kai ho logos ain pros ton Theon kai Theos ain ho logos hootos ain en arche pros ton Theon.  The phrase kai Theos ain ho logos is translated 'and the Word was God' with Theos and ho logos telling us the meaning that we then have to translate into the way we speak English.  Korean does the same, but the verb is always at the end of the sentence.  Korean does conjugate verbs.  BTW, you might enjoy learning John 1:1 in the Greek.  It also is beautiful.

One way they are sometimes similar, is that due to the long period of being under China, Korean assimilated a lot of borrow words.  When I studied Korean, I was amazed at the amount of words I learned which were similar to Vietnamese words I knew.  Bank and Airplane and Airport are three.  There are words for those both languages share from Chinese family meanings.

Now as I said, I am only now returning to Korean, and starting Koine Greek.  So is somebody is fluent or even well studied in either and I have mis-stated something, please jump in and correct me.


----------



## Buka (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a retired Leo, but before that started - I took sports bets over the phone for a sub shop bookie. 
I'll play anyone in the world Gin Rummy for money, but I'm the worst poker player that anyone's ever known.
I've been in the exercise field all my life, but love good cigars and fine wine.
I'm no expert in anything, except maybe contradiction.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill, your post was a real trip down memory lane.  We had a couple of BBS in Seoul Korea around 1985/6.  I don't recall exactly now.  Based on what you are saying, it must have been 1986.  I helped the owner with one, basically just making sure when he wasn't there that it stayed up or I restarted it.  I remember the first 1200 modems.  It was suddenly hard to read the screen as it scrolled, so different from the 300 modems where you could check spelling with your dictionary.  lol 

I once lusted for a 286.  When I got my first PC, it was a 486 and I thought I was king.  Why, the video board had a whole meg of memory.  lol  I studied Unix about 1991 or 92, and fell in love.  I even bought my own PC version of Unix, a program called Coherent.  Linux soon killed the commercial Unix programs for a PC.  Before the PC, I had a Commodor 64, and had C and Cobol for that. Actually, for all that the Commodore 64 could do, its real thing was the incredible game programming the assembler programmers came up with, including using the eight sprites more than once per second, fooling the eye into thinking there were more than eight.  Its sound chip joined right in for games.  But Commodore seemed bad at marketing and finally went away.

I got tired enough with Windows slowness and poor security, that I loaded Ubuntu on the laptop I am using to write this.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 13, 2012)

There are a lot of talented folks on MT im starting to fell "Not worthy"


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> There are a lot of talented folks on MT im starting to fell "Not worthy"



You shouldn't, there are people here, myself included, who couldn't do what you do.   I help make a high tech comm system that hopefully gives folks out there in uniform a better chance of returning to their family in once piece, but that's not the same as actuall doing the work. :asian:  Our LEADS (Law Enforcement and Defense Services) director recently put this quote in his signature at work:



_It's not the bureaucrat, _

_it's the 'beat cop' who fights crime - get out there_

_and lead by example! 
_


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess it depends on how you define "expert". I like to think I have some expertise in my profession. Outside of that...

I like to build cars with a couple of friends. Here are some of our projects:
'95 TransAm - Supercharged 383 stroker LT1. 100% smog legal, even in California. 576HP at the rear wheels. In "drive to work" condition, ran a best of 11.22@124. With a change to BFG Drag radials and nothing else, 10.88@128.
View attachment $P5270006.jpgView attachment $P5270008.jpgView attachment $P5270010.jpg


'89 Jeep Wrangler - 383 Chevy, TH350, Atlas 4-speed transfer case, full width axles, D44/12 bolt with 5.13 gears and detroit lockers, 37x14 IROKs on Staun internal beadlocks, MileMarker 12,000lb winch, full cage, etc. There are 3 trails in Colorado rated 10 of 10. 21 Road, Carnage Canyon and Independence. She's run Carnage Canyon once and Indy twice, plus just about every trail in the state rated a 7 or higher.
View attachment $DCAM1421.jpgView attachment $DCAM1435.jpgView attachment $DCAM1439.jpg

'98 Dodge Ram -  Selected as one of 20 trucks from across the country to compete in the 2nd 4Wheeler Magazine Real Truck Challenge. First 4x4 I ever built, and I'd been offroading a whopping 2 years. Ended up 14th out of 20. And this was the ONLY truck that actually got driven (from Colorado to Attica, Indiana) instead of being trailered. Drove out, competed, drove home. 
View attachment $IM000520.jpgView attachment $IM000497.jpgView attachment $IMG_0153.jpg

I'm a PADI rescue diver. Cave certification is next...


I haven't touched a forge in about 10 years, but at one time I did play at being a bladesmith.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Do you think maybe that is only the case when you judge against the standard of others?



Possibly.



> I know you have expertise in MANY things you do not give yourself adequate credit for, yes I would bet that to be true several times over  I would really like to hear of those.



LOL! I can't imagine what. I suppose I focus on what more there is to learn rather than what I already know.  I guess I know a lot about living with an autistic person and how they process things, I think I can be rather direct and confronting with school officials and others who don't want to follow rules. I've been a victim several times over so I think I understand some things from that perspective and try to use those experiences to learn.  But I don't consider myself an *expert* at it. That said, I'm not sure where I would draw the "expert" line. LOL! I suppose there are gradations of expertise as stated before, so perhaps "what's your specialty" would be a good question! 



> I think I have worded the OP badly.  I think I am expert in things that greater experts doubtless would not.  Is that naive do you think?



Not at all!



> And can I ask what you write?  And are you published online or in print that some people have been able to read and give you their opinion?I can imagine your proficiency in that field.



Much of my writing right now is private though I have a blog called myindianajohn on wordpress - it is the beginnings of a chronicle of my son John's story in his and our family's journey through autism. http://myindianajohn.wordpress.com I've had to do much policy and procedure writing as a secretary and as a business owner as well as communications and trainings in leadership in Girl Scouting.  I would be very happy to have feedback on the blog, thank you!



> I think problem solving requires expertise in a number of areas not least adaptability and novel thinking.  Thank you for sharing these things, I am grateful to you!



I am grateful to you! What a knack you have for pointing folks in the direction of self-appreciation and self-examination without ridicule nor judgement!



> I think time and other things do step in to stop us from becoming "the world's best" at whatever.  Still there can only be one world's best and everyone else after has simply a differing level of expertise I think



Agreed. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2012)

elder999 said:


> No-I think there are gradations in expertise, just as there are in everything else.


 That is a hell of a good line





> Significantly boring. :lol:


 Sure, to you...


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> I have over 10 years experience speaking to groups as large as 3,000 over several different mediums, from small groups to auditoriums to satellites.



To hell with that, you couldn't pay me or threaten me enough to do that.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2012)

Big Don said:


> That is a hell of a good line



Keep it.:wink:



Big Don said:


> Sure, to you...



Trust me-mostly boring....when it wasn't boring, it was a little terrifying-of course, those "not boring events" are among the things that I can't talk about, *ever* thus reducing my possible memoir to......_significantly boring._ :lol:


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> There are a lot of talented folks on MT im starting to fell "Not worthy"


NO!!!!!!!   Please do not think that   If you are thinking that then you know that other people will be thinking that same thing of you also!!! and then they will not share because they do not have your level of expertise!!!   

I want everybody to share their knowledge and experience.  It is ALL expertise!  

I am remiss and shortsighted for wording this thread this way.  I would change it to what Shesulsa says: what is your *specialty*?  Each of us has a speciality; each of us has a place and each of us has a skill, a knack, an ability, an expertise with great INTRINSIC value.  That is a crucial word I have capitalised: INTRINSIC value.  

Everyone has done great things.  Everyone has accumulated expertise and for each of us who are not the "world best" then there is always at least one person better at what we do.  That is true and but it is no belittlement of our achievements and our expertise.  There is no inferiority in having achieved what each of us has achieved.  

If nothing else, every single person here is expert at living THEIR lives.  Nobody else could have lived your life.  No matter how expert an expert they are, they could not have done what you did the way you did it.  I respect that some people have said they are not expert in anything.  However I would likewise respectfully disagree.  Everybody here is an expert in something.  It is only that sometimes we are blinded by ideas that someone else is _more _expert and then we do not see our own expertise on its own merit nor feel it deserves as much respect.  It is all worthy of respect and I only wanted to admire what people had achieved.  Thank you.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

Carol said:


> You shouldn't, there are people here, myself included, who couldn't do what you do.   I help make a high tech comm system that hopefully gives folks out there in uniform a better chance of returning to their family in once piece, but that's not the same as actuall doing the work. :asian:  Our LEADS (Law Enforcement and Defense Services) director recently put this quote in his signature at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! This! Help me to get this idea across Carol that we should not feel a deference at least not when being openly asked to share what is expertise to others with a view to both self-appreciation and to mutual learning for the benefit of everyone... I think I have lots of little bits of knowledge even from reading these wonderful posts that you have all posted  Thank you


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

*@elder999*, eeek you have piqued my interest in some things by telling me that you cannot tell me!  That is not fair!!   I have heard of tritium when I was shown a watch and was told it was radioactive which is why the hands lit up.  I do not know if that was true or the same thing though as I do not think you could make a nuclear weapon from watch hands.  Unless you were Vin Diesel.  I do understand your reticence though.  Privacy is always a concern on the internet, I know this too well also.  I appreciate you sharing what you shared and I am very grateful for the opportunity to tap into your knowledge.  And but there is a strange thing.. I cannot reconcile what you have achieved and the expertise you have with what I am perceiving as indifference towards such great things?  I do not even know if I should ask, remembering what my father would have said that is not for me to be peeking in people's heads when they are unlocked  Ah you are lucky though to have owned such a beautiful vehicle as the Elan though.  Very sweet cars.  I have always had a soft spot for these.  British made you see.  That is why they fall apart and die.  I should not say that.  I would say other things about Lotus from when I was there shadowing (for as short a time as it is possible to spend) only I will not   Gorgeous car to stare at.  Do you have any photos left maybe?  And you are driving something similar now?  I am usually good at matching owners to cars and but that is only here in UK.  If I were your car "stylist" lol, then I know what I would pick for you.  I wonder what car you drive in reality?  Is it sensible?  It is good to be sensible.  Sometimes.  Thank you very much for sharing what you have shared.  It is gracious as ever.

Can I also ask, why do you think some people are reluctant to share the same?



*@Flying Crane*, Michael thank you for your courteous reply and so you were going to instruct in diving techniques for your profession?  In the Bahamas too?? Wow... And thank you for explaining that a swordsmith makes blades also.  I did not know that and you instead work with hilts and scabbards.  In previous times Michael did craftsmen specialise in that way do you know or would the one craftsman have completed all parts of the weapon?  And but you know I cannot help but wonder to myself, if money was somehow no object or you could turn sufficient profits, would you take forward one of your areas of current proficiency?  Thank you for sharing 



*@Makalakumu*, I like your view of labels.  I think this is well discerned.  As you can see, it works in many ways.  I would only say though that ceding our definition of expertise to accredited peers can be fraught with its own psychological hazards.  Do you not think this is true?  I like that you see possibilities in having proficiencies in many areas.  From what you have said, I think you yourself (and others here) are exemplar of this.  It is very interesting the progression of your interests from environment and science towards people and culture.  Of course you keep your prior expertise and apply prior lessons to current situations.  I wonder what lessons from your outdoor environment and travelling and interests in science you would apply to your dealing with other people and study of culture?  And thank you for sharing your interactions with your brothers.  I am sure they are both your beloved kin and your biggest competitors simultaneously  Did you fight with them growing up? I mean not in a bad way, horseplay?  Do they do martial arts also?  Being spiritual (with a small s) I can imagine why Patagonia.  I think for me the place is rich and romantic in some ancient historical context.  And your doctorate sounds as if it is no small task of compilation and research. How does one design a system that is both necessarily directive and collaborative in good equilibrium?  I should think the completion of your thesis would have wide-ranging impact.  Thank you for sharing these things.  You have an informed perspective.



*@Steve*, you have addressed 3000 people at one time?  Goodness, do you suffer from nervousness or have a constitution of iron maybe?  How must you treat an audience of 3000 differently to an audience of 10 or 20?  Which do you think you are better at, addressing monstrous groups or addressing smaller groups?  And I wonder does the term expert carry connotations that cause us to diminish a view of ourselves in the face of others with greater knowledge or experience?  I mean you often will call upon a subject matter expert and but still you are expert in knowing who to call and at what stage in the process to call them and for how long you will require them.  Perhaps you are not explicitly titled expert and but still you demonstrate expertise?  I like very much that you have identified that public speaking expertise.  And do you think empathy is a necessary condition of good people management or is it incumbent upon employees to account for their own receipt of directives and instructions?  And you work with unions in a bargaining capacity?  Do you do arbitration work, that is quite a skill I think.  And but thank you for sharing these things.  I am grateful to you Steve.



*@oftheherd1*, wow I love that depiction of your choice and use of an anthropologist.  That is pure skill right there.  It is truly in the realm of extraordinary!  Thank you for sharing that.  It must be such an intriguing and diverse field of work yes?  And goodness I cannot understand Greek lol, I can muddle by phonetically *reading* the Greek alphabet and but I have no concept of what I would be saying   All I know is the Lord's Prayer which is easy since I had prior familiarity with it in English  And but yes, I also loved looking up Christian extra-biblical texts.  I have found some remarkable material too, heretical in its way and but nonetheless powerful and romantic to read intimate conversations purportedly of Jesus with Mary and disciples omitted from all biblical compilations.  Greek is very important here.  Is this one of the reasons for your choice of language?  I suspect it is not for holiday conversation with the current Greek economic issues, you may arrive in Athens and find they have repossed the airport!  And that is very very interesting about the use of tone and distribution in Vietnamese, and no conjugation either?  I think you sound highly proficient in the mechanics of learning a language.  I think that can be half the problem at times.  And I am extremely grateful for that expansion of John1:1.  You are very generous to share this way.  Thank you.  And I believe one of the most important aspects of learning a language is motivation.  Can I ask a little more of yours for Korean?  It is based on your MA perhaps?  Thank you again very much.



*@Buka*, can you tell me does Gin Rummy differ from Poker?  Are the two similar enough or completely different?  Can I ask how or where you acquired your expertise in Gin Rummy?  I think there is money to be made from card playing at expert level nowadays.  Here in the UK we even have gambling channels on TV and online with monstrous prizes. Is card playing legal where you are?  I think it is different in the US?  And tell me also do specific cigars go with specific wine?  Or is wine only to accompany food?  And with all your adeptness and proficiency in your former career and many interests you feel you can claim no expertise at all?  I have never even held a real firearm.  In that respect, in comparison to me, or most people here in the UK, I would guess as a LEO you possess considerable expertise  I appreciate your reply and thank you for such courtesy in sharing.



*@Carol*, ahh I am unable to persuade you to share your expertise that I know you have and I respect that and but I am grateful for your contribution.  Thank you.



*@Dirty Dog*, I think the definition of expert should be what you feel you are proficient at, specialised in or have as your special skill.  Can I ask what would you take as your own definition of expert?  And I love your motors.  Did you post these before? I recall that figure of 576 at the rear wheels and wondering if you had a contract with your local tire shop!   Amazing vehicle and love the plate.  Your offroaders look as if they have seen some good action when I think most that we get around here have rarely seen a scratch on their sump guard.   Looks like a whole lotta fun! And between that, scuba and swordsmithing, where do you feel your greatest proficiency lies?  Thank you for sharing these things.  I am grateful.



*@Shesulsa*, yes I see what you mean regarding looking at knowledge with an eye on what we do not yet know as opposed to what we do know.  I think both are equally useful.  If we think we know it all then there is no point in learning more.  Though if we feel lacking or in a distance off competence then we might either lose motivation to strive or even miss what we already are and have achieved  Yes you do not need to be medically qualified to understand autism.  Living with any condition is where the rubber meets the road I think.  It is not something we shout about and yet it is not something to hide or to hide from.  There are blessings in even things which are not positive.  The person you are and the knowledge and expertise you possess and your capacity for love and patience are things which would not have in the same way had you not to deal with the things you have had to deal with.  Likewise to be forthright in a way that does not cause argument or offence is a multidisciplinary skill.  And I like your idea better than mine about rephrasing the question to what is your specialty.  I would change the thread title if I could.  And so what is your specialty out of all your proficiencies?  You write from your heart and head in equal measure.  Indiana Jones.  I like that.  Indiana Jones always escapes from his adversaries even if it seems he will not.  And but he does not escape to save his own skin rather when it comes to it, he is the altruist.  And just as I do not wish people to see their expertise by comparison to the expertise of others, so too your son has and will gain expertise that is true expertise whether it is comparable to that of anyone else is not intrinsically relevant.  And do you or he keep a pet can I ask?  Pets understand us and yet do not judge us nor psychoanalyse us.  Horses especially.  Dogs too.  Swimming with dolphins I would love to do one day.  I appreciate you taking time to share.  I am grateful as ever for the opportunity to connect and to learn.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> Bill, your post was a real trip down memory lane.  We had a couple of BBS in Seoul Korea around 1985/6.  I don't recall exactly now.  Based on what you are saying, it must have been 1986.  I helped the owner with one, basically just making sure when he wasn't there that it stayed up or I restarted it.  I remember the first 1200 modems.  It was suddenly hard to read the screen as it scrolled, so different from the 300 modems where you could check spelling with your dictionary.  lol
> 
> I once lusted for a 286.  When I got my first PC, it was a 486 and I thought I was king.  Why, the video board had a whole meg of memory.  lol  I studied Unix about 1991 or 92, and fell in love.  I even bought my own PC version of Unix, a program called Coherent.  Linux soon killed the commercial Unix programs for a PC.  Before the PC, I had a Commodor 64, and had C and Cobol for that. Actually, for all that the Commodore 64 could do, its real thing was the incredible game programming the assembler programmers came up with, including using the eight sprites more than once per second, fooling the eye into thinking there were more than eight.  Its sound chip joined right in for games.  But Commodore seemed bad at marketing and finally went away.
> 
> I got tired enough with Windows slowness and poor security, that I loaded Ubuntu on the laptop I am using to write this.



I think we stomped on some of the same ground!  I bought the $50 book that included the compilable source code for Minux, but could not get it compiled. I bought Coherent and ran it for awhile also.  As you said, the first Linux murdered Coherent!  I did my COBOL programming in college on a Utah COBOL compiler that ran on...get this...CP/M!  My last computer before the Leading Edge 286 was a Kaypro I that I bought surplus in Computer Shopper (when it was a huge newsprint type magazine) for $99.  My code compiled on my Kaypro, then I took it in to school and it compiled on the VAX I worked on, just changed the ID Division.

I had a Commy 64, didn't do much with it.  Worked at Radio Shack for awhile, played with all the CoCo computers and the last of the TRS-80's before that.  I did buy a Timex/Sinclair when I was in the Marines, but never did much with it.

I was never into games; still not; I only like to code, script, and otherwise geek out.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *@elder999*, eeek you have piqued my interest in some things by telling me that you cannot tell me!  That is not fair!!   I have heard of tritium when I was shown a watch and was told it was radioactive which is why the hands lit up.  I do not know if that was true or the same thing though as I do not think you could make a nuclear weapon from watch hands.  Unless you were Vin Diesel.  I do understand your reticence though.  Privacy is always a concern on the internet, I know this too well also.  I appreciate you sharing what you shared and I am very grateful for the opportunity to tap into your knowledge



Tritium is a radioactive isotope of hydrogen-in the "hydrogen bomb" much larger quantities than that used to make watches (and old "EXIT" signs) glow are radioactively coupled to "boost"  a primary fission device to make a nuclear detonation "thermonuclear." So yeah, stuff that makes watch hands, "EXIT" signs, and pistol sights glow, makes big booms into _big, *BIG* booms_...(just can't put a lfao smiley here like I usually would, because, frankly, it's just not _f'ing funny._)

There, I can say that much-what I *can't *say is _how much_ tritium, or draw a picture to explain "radioactively coupled," or even point to a URL that has a reasonably accurate drawing, _if there is such a thing_-or even say that there* is *such a thing,  or any number of other things. *That's* what life is like for me, fairly often: imagine you're me, and you have to tell Rita-that's the wife-complete lies about your reasons for going to work out of town, and knowing that she knows that they're complete lies.........or, if you prefer, imagine that you're Rita-that's the wife.

I can make a bomb out of *dirt*,though, and Vin Diesel is_ gay._. :lfao:



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> And but there is a strange thing.. I cannot reconcile what you have achieved and the expertise you have with what I am perceiving as indifference towards such great things?  I do not even know if I should ask, remembering what my father would have said that is not for me to be peeking in people's heads when they are unlocked



Part of it is the moral ambiguity I've experienced  professionally-I think that's been obvious in the past, anyway.As far as my personal accomplishments outside of my professional life, I didn't do them to do "Great things," I did them because.....well, they're what I do.....:lol:......In the end,though, tomorrow or twenty years from now-or fifty-I'll be quite dead, and dust, and none of these things will matter at all.

Or, if you prefer:_

"Merest breath, said Qoheleth, merest breath. All is mere breath."
_ 
Or, just so that it's more familiar:

_"Vanity of vanities, all is vanity."_

This is, of course, Ecclesiastes, 1:2-I'll spare the _koine_ Greek and Hebrew (which were part of my miserable education, a thousand years ago as well-I'm the victim of a classical education, so two of my six languages, are dead languages....:lol:... I can even read Aramaic passably, though it's _not quite dead yet..._ :lol:  )



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> Ah you are lucky though to have owned such a beautiful vehicle as the Elan though.  Very sweet cars.  I have always had a soft spot for these.  British made you see.  That is why they fall apart and die.  I should not say that.  I would say other things about Lotus from when I was there shadowing (for as short a time as it is possible to spend) only I will not   Gorgeous car to stare at.  Do you have any photos left maybe?  And you are driving something similar now?  I am usually good at matching owners to cars and but that is only here in UK.  If I were your car "stylist" lol, then I know what I would pick for you.  I wonder what car you drive in reality?  Is it sensible?  It is good to be sensible.  Sometimes.  Thank you very much for sharing what you have shared.  It is gracious as ever.



No photos-I bought the car to turn a profit, but a total Diana RIgg, _Avengers_ crush made that car my _idee fixe_........my regular driver until recently was a Cadillac STS, but some moron T-boned it in a parking lot, and basically killed it. I have two Porsches, though-a few Dodge pickups (POWERWAGONS!!!),some bikes and a Ferrari that I hardly ever ldrive.....I had a few (some might say "quite a few")  American muscle cars that Rita-that's the wife-has had me selling off since around 2000-but  my everyday driver these days is a Nissan Altima, SCR with a few mods.....quite fast, quite comfortable, and quite practical, even in snow.

I've got a least two automotive projects left in me, though: a Factory Five racer, and an extra-special Chevy Vega build......:lfao using the words "Chevy Vega" and "extra special" in the same sentence. :lfao:



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> Can I also ask, why do you think some people are reluctant to share the same?



I really have no idea. :lol:

Now, in light of the theme of this forum_-Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi_ is an impossible throw that I've said for years-like 30 years-that  I couldn't pull off, especially against a "big man" like me in a match.

This has told me that I pretty much couldn't pull it of anywhere _but_ a match, and maybe has told me how, but when I first saw it, I felt about 12, because it looked like _magic_ (though, in the words of Max Schmeling, _ I zee somezing_ :lol: )


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

elder999 said:


> ...a few Dodge pickups (POWERWAGONS!!!)...







> an extra-special Chevy Vega build......:lfao using the words "Chevy Vega" and "extra special" in the same sentence. :lfao:



I had a Chevy Vega; my first car.  Only burned a quart of oil a week.  It was the only car I ever owned that was a native Colorado car that rusted.  Very impressive.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2012)

Big Don said:


> To hell with that, you couldn't pay me or threaten me enough to do that.


Glossophobia, fear of public speaking, is more common and absolute than a fear of death.  In every survey I've ever seen, it's number 1, over fear of heights, fear of disease, spiders, dying and every other "fear", affecting something like 75% of children and adults.  

Unfortunately, though, it's one that could kill a career.  We do a class on public speaking where we focus on common situations.  The ones that come up for our new supervisors most are training, meetings and executive briefings.  The first two are the most important to operations, but that last one can cripple a career in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2012)

I am an expert at clicking a mouse I am also an expert at modesty...and I am damn awsome at being modest


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Shesulsa*, yes I see what you mean regarding looking at knowledge with an eye on what we do not yet know as opposed to what we do know.  I think both are equally useful.  If we think we know it all then there is no point in learning more.  Though if we feel lacking or in a distance off competence then we might either lose motivation to strive or even miss what we already are and have achieved



Good point!



> Yes you do not need to be medically qualified to understand autism.  Living with any condition is where the rubber meets the road I think.  It is not something we shout about and yet it is not something to hide or to hide from.  There are blessings in even things which are not positive.  The person you are and the knowledge and expertise you possess and your capacity for love and patience are things which would not have in the same way had you not to deal with the things you have had to deal with.



Knowing this keeps me sane ... and keeps me going.



> Likewise to be forthright in a way that does not cause argument or offence is a multidisciplinary skill.  And I like your idea better than mine about rephrasing the question to what is your specialty.  I would change the thread title if I could.



Yes it is - I was good at it once, before a lot of crap happened in my life. I was considered quite the diplomatic leader in a local non-profit.  I'll see if I can put a bug in someone's ear about the thread title.



> And so what is your specialty out of all your proficiencies?



I think it is the ability to break things down to make them learnable to a wide variety of people. Seems to work for almost anything I know, whether it is martial arts, Microsoft Office products from a user level, cooking, lacing shoes ... 



> You write from your heart and head in equal measure.



Thank you!



> Indiana Jones.  I like that.  Indiana Jones always escapes from his adversaries even if it seems he will not.  And but he does not escape to save his own skin rather when it comes to it, he is the altruist.  And just as I do not wish people to see their expertise by comparison to the expertise of others, so too your son has and will gain expertise that is true expertise whether it is comparable to that of anyone else is not intrinsically relevant.



Indeed, he does have a drive to dive deep into his interest - it is often seen as obsession or perseveration in autism, but it can be an asset which translates into careers for some.



> And do you or he keep a pet can I ask?  Pets understand us and yet do not judge us nor psychoanalyse us.  Horses especially.  Dogs too.  Swimming with dolphins I would love to do one day.  I appreciate you taking time to share.  I am grateful as ever for the opportunity to connect and to learn.



I keep a dog - Angel, my Bichon Frise, is an amazing animal and for a small, fluffy white dog is the most wonderful all-around breed.  She is happy to go hiking, swimming, camping, walking, driving, cuddling, lazing about ... whatever you want to do, she is right there. Especially eating! It is the one activity she wishes to share the most!  Though she's not a service dog, she is a great companion and have I ever needed her these last three years!  John cannot keep a pet according to his house rules, unfortunately, though it is probably a good thing as he will put a kitty in a drawer and close the drawer, only to leave the cat there to take out at his discretion.  I have little doubt an animal is good for him, but he will need assistance with one for a very long time. If we had money, after we paid off our debt, we would get John to hippotherapy. There are two ranches who provide this service in our area and I would love for him to ride.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> Glossophobia, fear of public speaking, is more common and absolute than a fear of death.  In every survey I've ever seen, it's number 1, over fear of heights, fear of disease, spiders, dying and every other "fear", affecting something like 75% of children and adults.
> 
> Unfortunately, though, it's one that could kill a career.  We do a class on public speaking where we focus on common situations.  The ones that come up for our new supervisors most are training, meetings and executive briefings.  The first two are the most important to operations, but that last one can cripple a career in less than 20 minutes.



I took a class on public speaking in college. I thought I would be scared, and I thought I would bone it up.  To my vast surprise, I wasn't scared.  I didn't do the greatest job with the speech I was required to give, but it was my first ever.

I got a job traveling for a living, and I had to teach classes on the product we sold and I supported in the field.  Turns out, I loved it.  Felt like a rock star.  At the end of an 8-hour day teaching, I always felt wrung out but charged up at the same time.  I did that for seven years.  Turns out I love to talk.  I know, who would imagine that?    I also discover that I learn more about my subject when I have to teach it; people ask hard questions and you really have to be an on-the-fly problem solver to be able to keep them moving the way you want them to move.  What a rush it is to teach!  I don't stand up in front of classrooms anymore, but I still write a lot of training material and I do make presentations via conference calls and desktop sharing from time to time.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Part of it is the moral ambiguity I've experienced  professionally-I  think that's been obvious in the past, anyway.As far as my personal  accomplishments outside of my professional life, I didn't do them to do  "Great things," I did them because.....well, they're what I do.....:lol:......In  the end,though, tomorrow or twenty years from now-or fifty-I'll be  quite dead, and dust, and none of these things will matter at all.
> 
> Or, if you prefer:_
> 
> ...


I think the Qoheleth of the admonition would be referring to the vanity of striving in the face of God, no?  In which case the statement is appropriate and valid and every striving is reducable to pointlessness.  I think though we are just people here though and we attribute meaning and gain satisfaction from our endeavours and I am not God and I think it is not vanity to take satisfaction from achievement and from acquisition of knowledge and experience 




elder999 said:


> I can make a bomb out of *dirt*,though, and Vin Diesel is_ gay._. :lfao:


Now how can that possibly be?


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I was considered quite the diplomatic leader in a local non-profit.


Perhaps people are not as deserving of diplomacy now?  I am sure that expertise is still resident in you whatever happens.



shesulsa said:


> I think it is the ability to break things down to make them learnable to a wide variety of people. Seems to work for almost anything I know, whether it is martial arts, Microsoft Office products from a user level, cooking, lacing shoes ...


That is a very particular and important skill.  I can see how you and others that have taken time to post here either work / study in similar areas or would work well together.  Do you make your teaching either elaborate enough or simple enough that everyone can understand, or do you tailor your teaching to suit the people you are instructing?  Can I ask is teaching your profession?



shesulsa said:


> Indeed, he does have a drive to dive deep into his interest - it is often seen as obsession or perseveration in autism, but it can be an asset which translates into careers for some.


I think you are correct in that where it controllable, positive outlets for obsessiveness are how we have our top athletes, thinkers and artists.  Being able to correctly direct and channel how he works into what he likes will bring him satisfaction and income in measure.  And can you teach to him the same way as you can teach and explain to others?  I think it is not always easy to do with those close to us?  If he were your student or client would that be different?  I hope I am not being impertinent to ask.  I know we are different in different situations.



shesulsa said:


> I keep a dog - Angel, my Bichon Frise, is an amazing animal and for a small, fluffy white dog is the most wonderful all-around breed.  She is happy to go hiking, swimming, camping, walking, driving, cuddling, lazing about ... whatever you want to do, she is right there. Especially eating! It is the one activity she wishes to share the most!  Though she's not a service dog, she is a great companion and have I ever needed her these last three years!  John cannot keep a pet according to his house rules, unfortunately, though it is probably a good thing as he will put a kitty in a drawer and close the drawer, only to leave the cat there to take out at his discretion.  I have little doubt an animal is good for him, but he will need assistance with one for a very long time. If we had money, after we paid off our debt, we would get John to hippotherapy. There are two ranches who provide this service in our area and I would love for him to ride.


I did not know horses were so empathetic until I saw a little television show 



.  And but I am so glad you have your little Angel   Ha, yes eating is her favourite thing and I am sure it is small price for the companionship.  And the idea of hippotherapy sounds amazing too.  I believe minds are seeking connections.  I get a feeling that John will find his soon.  I want to thank you again for sharing and doing so with such generosity.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Dirty Dog*, I think the definition of expert should be what you feel you are proficient at, specialised in or have as your special skill.  Can I ask what would you take as your own definition of expert?  And I love your motors.  Did you post these before? I recall that figure of 576 at the rear wheels and wondering if you had a contract with your local tire shop!   Amazing vehicle and love the plate.  Your offroaders look as if they have seen some good action when I think most that we get around here have rarely seen a scratch on their sump guard.   Looks like a whole lotta fun! And between that, scuba and swordsmithing, where do you feel your greatest proficiency lies?  Thank you for sharing these things.  I am grateful.



I think I did, and yes, it can go through a lot of tires. Not as many as you might expect though. When racing, there's no acceleration to be found when the tires are spinning. And when racing on street tires, there's no traction benifit from burnouts. Burnouts heat up and soften race tires, to aid traction. Street tires, on the other hand, have more traction when they're cold. I go AROUND the water box, and tap the throttle to turn the tires over once. On a perfect day, they spin for exactly one revolution. That's done just to make sure there are no rocks or other muck on the tires. People who do big smokey burnouts in street tire classes are only demonstrating their ignorance. 

As far as the offroaders go, I think a clean, straight body on an offroader is a sure sign of a mall crawler. If you never get stuck and you never break anything, you're just not trying. 
I'm not really serious about that. There are a lot of AMAZING places in Colorado that you can't see from the interstate. And lots of people use their daily driver 4x4 to go see them. Until you start running trails of 7 or 8 of 10, you can avoid body damage with a little caution. Once you hit 9s, you might as well assume you're going to bang things up. And on 10s, the guideline is that the best way to be sure you'll drive home at the end of the day is to bring another vehicle...

It has been too long since I forged a blade to claim any real proficiency at this point. I'd have to work at it a lot again to get back to where I was. In answer to a question you asked someone else... back in the day (at least in Europe) a bladesmith made blades. Hilts and scabbards were made by other craftsmen.

As a car builder, I'm best with engines. Jon is best with everything behind the engine, and Glen is best with suspensions and welding/fabrication. Between the 3 of us, we make one good builder, but none of us could do a bare-frame buildup without the others and have it come out as well as they do when we work together. 

As a diver, I've been offered jobs by instructors we've dove with. I'd have to take the instructor courses, and when I'm ready to leave EMS and semi-retire, I may well do that. The offers aren't because I'm the worlds best diver though. Small dive operators (the type we dive with, because we hate hate hate cattleboats) need instructors with varied skills. The "ideal" instructor, in this setting, is a proficient dive instructor, a gear tech (dive gear needs regular and careful service), an engine mechanic (boat motors get a lot of hours on them, and need maintained and repaired), has at least some level of first aid training (EFR and CPR are required minimums), and can speak more than one language. As an ER/Flight nurse who maintains his own gear, can build an engine from a bare block and speaks American, English, Spanish, Geek and (working on) Korean, I'm fairly marketable as a dive instructor, especially in those parts of the caribbean that we frequent, where Spanish is the native language and the vast majority of tourists speak some variety of English.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@Flying Crane*, Michael thank you for your courteous reply and so you were going to instruct in diving techniques for your profession? In the Bahamas too?? Wow... And thank you for explaining that a swordsmith makes blades also. I did not know that and you instead work with hilts and scabbards. In previous times Michael did craftsmen specialise in that way do you know or would the one craftsman have completed all parts of the weapon? And but you know I cannot help but wonder to myself, if money was somehow no object or you could turn sufficient profits, would you take forward one of your areas of current proficiency? Thank you for sharing



I taught for Club Med in the Bahamas, and while the diving itself was excellent, working for Club Med was a nightmare for many reasons, the biggest one being that you do not get a day off.  never.

When I moved to San Francisco, I looked into it again and finally decided that it's just very difficult to do it around here.  In order to make any profit, I would need to teach larger classes than I was comfortable with, and teach more often than I desired (I thought this could be a fun side job).  Otherwise I was just spending my own money for the privilege of teaching others, and I didn't care for that.  So I gave up my teaching credentials, but I still love to dive, and my wife and I have managed to travel to a few good places to do it: Thailand, Maui, Baja California, Belize, Bonaire.

I considered the possibiliity of making my living doing my metal working, making swords and I have my line of silver pendants that I sell on Etsy.com under the seller name flyingcranedesigns.  I don't do nearly enough business to make a living, it's just a fun hobby that makes a little money on the side.  Honestly, I was thinking about it recently and I realized that while I dislike the actual work that I do in my day job, I really love the people that I work with.  On some level I guess I still need that interaction with people, and if I decided to go it alone with my metalworking, it would probably mean that I spend my days in my garage, working by myself.  I think I'd start to get a little crazy after awhile, with all the alone time.  I'm kind of a lone-wolf, very self-reliant, but I need people in my life.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think I did, and yes, it can go through a lot of tires. Not as many as you might expect though. When racing, there's no acceleration to be found when the tires are spinning. And when racing on street tires, there's no traction benifit from burnouts. Burnouts heat up and soften race tires, to aid traction. Street tires, on the other hand, have more traction when they're cold. I go AROUND the water box, and tap the throttle to turn the tires over once. On a perfect day, they spin for exactly one revolution. That's done just to make sure there are no rocks or other muck on the tires. People who do big smokey burnouts in street tire classes are only demonstrating their ignorance.
> 
> As far as the offroaders go, I think a clean, straight body on an offroader is a sure sign of a mall crawler. If you never get stuck and you never break anything, you're just not trying.
> I'm not really serious about that. There are a lot of AMAZING places in Colorado that you can't see from the interstate. And lots of people use their daily driver 4x4 to go see them. Until you start running trails of 7 or 8 of 10, you can avoid body damage with a little caution. Once you hit 9s, you might as well assume you're going to bang things up. And on 10s, the guideline is that the best way to be sure you'll drive home at the end of the day is to bring another vehicle...
> ...


I think sometimes the US muscle cars can be awkward to convert the power into torque at the wheel.  I always persuade owners to allow me to change their curves to actually make the motor less reactive under higher revs and more pumped at the lower end which helps away from in the traffic light drags  And goodness Colorado must be offroad heaven.  Your winches must be essential kit also.  I would love to try those extremes and lol@mall crawlers.. we have Chelsea tractors here driven by posh mothers and Gordon Gekko types  And so you all three of you are tweakmeisters in your own ends of the motor, I think then you can all work simultaneously!  Rollbars and suspension takes loads of noodling around to get stiffness and damping just so and even then when it feels just right and you drive somewhere else it is all off again.  You three sound like a great team.  None of my friends give a hoot about my motor lol to them it is a 2+2 taxicab.  And are forging skills not retained in your hands and mind do you think?  Like old MA techs that we have not done in a while, they are still hardwired in? I think it is an almost poetic expertise to possess.  And wow you do need a lot of skills to be a dive instructor in those environments.  A cattleboat sounds pejorative.. I am guessing it is a kind of McDive tour then is that correct?  And you are another language expert too wow.  I am so glad you can see your huge skill base and experience as the expertise it is and better still that you can put it all to use going forward.  I think combining work with pleasure in that way cannot be beat.  I think you have it sussed as we say here.  Or maybe you say there too  Thank you for elaborating and doing so with courtesy.  I am grateful as ever.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I think sometimes the US muscle cars can be awkward to convert the power into torque at the wheel.  I always persuade owners to allow me to change their curves to actually make the motor less reactive under higher revs and more pumped at the lower end which helps away from in the traffic light drags  And goodness Colorado must be offroad heaven.  Your winches must be essential kit also.  I would love to try those extremes and lol@mall crawlers.. we have Chelsea tractors here driven by posh mothers and Gordon Gekko types  And so you all three of you are tweakmeisters in your own ends of the motor, I think then you can all work simultaneously!  Rollbars and suspension takes loads of noodling around to get stiffness and damping just so and even then when it feels just right and you drive somewhere else it is all off again.  You three sound like a great team.  None of my friends give a hoot about my motor lol to them it is a 2+2 taxicab.  And are forging skills not retained in your hands and mind do you think?  Like old MA techs that we have not done in a while, they are still hardwired in? I think it is an almost poetic expertise to possess.  And wow you do need a lot of skills to be a dive instructor in those environments.  A cattleboat sounds pejorative.. I am guessing it is a kind of McDive tour then is that correct?  And you are another language expert too wow.  I am so glad you can see your huge skill base and experience as the expertise it is and better still that you can put it all to use going forward.  I think combining work with pleasure in that way cannot be beat.  I think you have it sussed as we say here.  Or maybe you say there too  Thank you for elaborating and doing so with courtesy.  I am grateful as ever.



The TA was built primarily as a street car, so we wanted the flatest torque curve possible. If it were primarily a race car, it would have gotten less static compression and more boost. Currently, the static CR is 10.5:1 and it gets 9lbs of boost at the manifold (12lbs before the intercooler). For a purely race engine, I'd have gone with a static CR of 7 or 8:1 and 18-20lbs of boost.

All three are built around strokers for the low end torque. The offroaders especially, since you don't need high RPM power offroad. They're crawling... especially the Jeep. With the Atlas 4-speed transfer case, you get a 1:1 highway gear, a 2:1 low range (which is roughly what a factory 4x4 will have), a 5:1 crawler gear, and by engaging the 2:1 and the 5:1 you get a 10:1 superlow range. It's impossible to go fast, but at 5:1 or 10:1 with 5:13 gears in the differentials, it will crawl up pretty much anything.

I think relearning is faster than learning, but you certainly lose things when you're inactive.

The term cattleboat is certainly not complimentary... There are a large number of divers who, while certified, might only do one or two dives a year. Or less. And there are shops that specialize in taking large groups of these relatively unskilled and unpracticed divers out to shallow, low- or no-current reefs. A lot of these divers are doing what is known as a resort course or discover SCUBA course. These folks are not even certified. They're given an hour or two of very minimal training in a pool and then taken out (paired with an instructor, with no more than a 4:1 ratio) for a dive experience. 20-30 means a crowded reef. And since they're not very practiced, their bouyancy and trim is lacking. That means they bang into and kick the reef. That's not good for it. Reefs are quite fragile. 
The best thing I can say about the cattle boat operators is that since they all go to the same easy sites, it keeps the crowds (and the reef damage) away from other sites.

While I'm not at all a fan of cattle boats, I *am* a fan of those discover SCUBA courses. They give people a chance to experience the underwater world without the expense of certification. I just don't think they should be done from cattle boats.

Our own addiction to diving came about in a fairly typical way, I think. We were in Cancun and took the ferry over to Cozumel one day to ride the Atlantis. This is a submarine which takes passengers down to a max of 100 feet. We thought it was cool, but you couldn't exactly see things up close from inside the sub. So we took a trip on something called a BOB. With these things, you sit on something like a stationary bike with your head in a big plastic bubble. They're neutrally bouyant at about 25 feet, so they sink to that level and stay there. They have an electric motor so you can scoot around. Better, but still not enough. So we took a resort course, with no cattle boat involved. A small boat with the captain, the instructor (who stressed the importance of bouyancy control from the first instant) my wife and me. A site that was NOT filled with a crowd of divers. Instant addiction. We're definately 'vacation divers', since Colorado isn't excactly a Mecca for divers, but even so we did about 75 dives in our first year certified.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> The offroaders especially, since you don't need high RPM power offroad. They're crawling... especially the Jeep. With the Atlas 4-speed transfer case, you get a 1:1 highway gear, a 2:1 low range (which is roughly what a factory 4x4 will have), a 5:1 crawler gear, and by engaging the 2:1 and the 5:1 you get a 10:1 superlow range. It's impossible to go fast, but at 5:1 or 10:1 with 5:13 gears in the differentials, it will crawl up pretty much anything.



FYI, when I owned my '46 Willys CJ2A, I was living in Golden, CO.  It had the original Go-Devil four-cylinder flathead engine, but had been converted to 12 volts (the starter was still 6-volt, had to be careful starting it).  It had locking front hubs and a PTO, along with a dash-mounted throttle control, a T-90 3-speed transmission. I do not know what the transfer case was or the final gear ratio in the pumpkins, but in low-low, with four studded snow tires on it, it could crawl up anything it could get traction on.  I believe it would have climbed up a brick wall.  It only had a top speed in high-high of 45 MPH, so it was definitely geared pretty low.  I used to take it out where the guys with their jacked up CJ-5's were climbing to see how high they could get before losing traction (a local abandoned quarry in Golden) and I could often come very close to or tie their high-water marks by idling up the hill and even sometimes walking alongside it and steering from outside as it just thumped quietly along.  Didn't need high RPM or high horsepower, just gears and tons of torque and not being in a hurry.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think we stomped on some of the same ground! I bought the $50 book that included the compilable source code for Minux, but could not get it compiled. I bought Coherent and ran it for awhile also. As you said, the first Linux murdered Coherent! I did my COBOL programming in college on a Utah COBOL compiler that ran on...get this...CP/M! My last computer before the Leading Edge 286 was a Kaypro I that I bought surplus in Computer Shopper (when it was a huge newsprint type magazine) for $99. My code compiled on my Kaypro, then I took it in to school and it compiled on the VAX I worked on, just changed the ID Division.
> 
> I had a Commy 64, didn't do much with it. Worked at Radio Shack for awhile, played with all the CoCo computers and the last of the TRS-80's before that. I did buy a Timex/Sinclair when I was in the Marines, but never did much with it.
> 
> I was never into games; still not; I only like to code, script, and otherwise geek out.



Sounds like we did. I wish I still had my password for my Coherent. Maybe I just need to try cracking it. CP/M, I know of it but was never exposed to it. I seem to remember it had some good points, and some quirks. I also had a Timex/Sinclair. Those could actually be turned into useful machines, especially if you learned Z80 machine language. They were a favorite with amature radio afficionados. They loaded up extra memory in banks, and with machine language could write long and sophisticated, as well as fast programs. I never did any of that, but did write a short program in basic to use administratively in my office while in Korea.

I typed all the Hapkido techniques on the Commodore some 20 years ago, as well as in Word on a 286 (memory joggers, not minute move by minute move). Fortunately I have printouts as I don't know if the disks are still good or not. I have the Commodor word processing programs, but I doubt there is anything that would read 20 year old MS Word in DOS. lol


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> Sounds like we did. I wish I still had my password for my Coherent. Maybe I just need to try cracking it. CP/M, I know of it but was never exposed to it. I seem to remember it had some good points, and some quirks. I also had a Timex/Sinclair. Those could actually be turned into useful machines, especially if you learned Z80 machine language. They were a favorite with amature radio afficionados. They loaded up extra memory in banks, and with machine language could write long and sophisticated, as well as fast programs. I never did any of that, but did write a short program in basic to use administratively in my office while in Korea.
> 
> I typed all the Hapkido techniques on the Commodore some 20 years ago, as well as in Word on a 286 (memory joggers, not minute move by minute move). Fortunately I have printouts as I don't know if the disks are still good or not. I have the Commodor word processing programs, but I doubt there is anything that would read 20 year old MS Word in DOS. lol



My first computer was a TRS-80 Model 1. 8K of RAM (or was it 4?) and no storage media at all. You typed in programs, ran them, and then they were gone. The first storage media was a cassette recorder. First modem was a 150 baud accoustic. Used to be a game where we'd dial up a BBS and try to sync and connect by whistling into the phone... Couldn't log in, but I could get a connection pretty regularly. 

Your old MS Word files ought not be a problem. The problem will be the drive, not the files. After all, Windows isn't really an OS. It's just a shell program running on top of MS-DOS.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> My first computer was a TRS-80 Model 1. 8K of RAM (or was it 4?) and no storage media at all. You typed in programs, ran them, and then they were gone. The first storage media was a cassette recorder. First modem was a 150 baud accoustic. Used to be a game where we'd dial up a BBS and try to sync and connect by whistling into the phone... Couldn't log in, but I could get a connection pretty regularly.
> 
> Your old MS Word files ought not be a problem. The problem will be the drive, not the files. After all, Windows isn't really an OS. It's just a shell program running on top of MS-DOS.



my brother was a geek back in the 1980s, his first computer was a TRS-80 Color Computer, I think it had 16 K and a cassette recorder.  He was on that thing all the time.  Took forever to load game programs, gotta run that tape thru as long as it takes.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 14, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> my brother was a geek back in the 1980s, his first computer was a TRS-80 Color Computer, I think it had 16 K and a cassette recorder.  He was on that thing all the time.  Took forever to load game programs, gotta run that tape thru as long as it takes.



Wow... I remember those.

First BASIC program I wrote was on a TRS-80 with two floppy disk drives on it. One for the O/S & one for storage. They were the huge precursor disks that were prior to the 5..25 disks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> my brother was a geek back in the 1980s, his first computer was a TRS-80 Color Computer, I think it had 16 K and a cassette recorder.  He was on that thing all the time.  Took forever to load game programs, gotta run that tape thru as long as it takes.



He's a noob. The Color Computer came WAYYYY later.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Wow... I remember those.
> 
> First BASIC program I wrote was on a TRS-80 with two floppy disk drives on it. One for the O/S & one for storage. They were the huge precursor disks that were prior to the 5..25 disks.



8.5" drives. Basically a coffee table.

My first hard disk was about the size of a modern desktop tower. And held a massive 5 meg.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> He's a noob. The Color Computer came WAYYYY later.



Yeah, I remember him talking about the older TRS computers with the 2 and 4 K.  Seemed like nothing, 16 was SO MUCH MORE!  He was probably 12 or so when he started doing this, that would have been around 1982.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Do you make your teaching either elaborate enough or simple enough that everyone can understand, or* do you tailor your teaching to suit the people you are instructing?*  Can I ask *is teaching your profession?*


 I tailor to suit each person, and since the only paying gig I can get right now is martial arts and self-defense, yes, teaching is my profession. I am not a certified educational professional in that I do not teach academics, but I do teach skills. 



> I think you are correct in that where it controllable, *positive outlets for obsessiveness are how we have our top athletes, thinkers and artists.*  Being able to correctly direct and channel how he works into what he likes will bring him satisfaction and income in measure.  And *can you teach to him the same way as you can teach and explain to others?*  I think it is not always easy to do with those close to us? * If he were your student or client would that be different?  I hope I am not being impertinent to ask.*  I know we are different in different situations.


Indeed, it is how we have people like Bill Gates, Steve Jobs and many other non-famous brilliant people who make a difference every day. Raising John has taught me how to teach to others through analysis, observation and understanding. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I'm honestly not sure if this is my failing (in that I am missing certain knowledge about learning in and of itself) or the consequences of his condition or both. I don't think it's very different whether he is my student or not. I have an autistic student who reminds me very much of John in ability and in functionality and I have been teaching him much the same way I taught my son. I am re-examining some tactics, however, as some clearly don't work and again, I'm unsure of the causation. I continue to search for things that work ... I can't, after all, know it all. ;-)  And you are not impertinent to ask at all!



> I did not know horses were so empathetic until I saw a little television show
> 
> 
> 
> .  And but I am so glad you have your little Angel   Ha, yes eating is her favourite thing and I am sure it is small price for the companionship.  And the idea of hippotherapy sounds amazing too.  I believe minds are seeking connections.  I get a feeling that John will find his soon.  I want to thank you again for sharing and doing so with such generosity.


Great thread because you pilot so well. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Wow... I remember those.
> 
> First BASIC program I wrote was on a TRS-80 with two floppy disk drives on it. One for the O/S & one for storage. They were the huge precursor disks that were prior to the 5..25 disks.




Hey, I'm looking at a Tandy 200 portable and a Dell 325Sli portable right now. We were cleaning out an office in preperation for a move and they had them in a drawer... and I thuoght the regional office that sent me a Latitude CPi for update, last year, was bad


----------



## clfsean (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> 8.5" drives. Basically a coffee table.
> 
> My first hard disk was about the size of a modern desktop tower. And held a massive 5 meg.



Yeah ... that sounds about right. Something along that line. The CRT/keyboard/drives were all in a single case.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2012)

You techies got nothin' on me. My dad programmed the old IBMs that used punch cards.

That's right - PUNCH CARDS!

I used to go to work with him and pick up the scattered ones on the floor. Those had tape drives - reel-to-reel and my daddy programmed those suckers.

I too learned on TRaSh-80's and remember the first Apple and the then-coveted Apple IIe!  Took Apple DOS and Applesoft Basic+ in college. Did a little binary coding, but had different interests; don't remember much of my COBOL nor PASCAL stuff, but could probably still write a subroutine in Basic.

I wrote macros in Microsoft Word 1.0 (for DOS, no windows back then) and in Lotus 1.2.3 for the accounting department of The Irving Company in So Cal.  Back then you had to be somebody special to have a PC on your desk - now you have to be somebody special to NOT have one!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> You techies got nothin' on me. My dad programmed the old IBMs that used punch cards.
> 
> That's right - PUNCH CARDS!
> 
> ...




Just so you know my first computer programming class in college....used punch cards


----------



## clfsean (Mar 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just so you know my first computer programming class in college....used punch cards



One of my mentors here used punch cards back in the day.

I learned PASCAL. It was great. I hated (and still do but am resigned about it now) the C family of languages.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well... my first computer was a Commodore Vic20.  I wrote a few programs for various things there, and nearly failed my first formal programming class because I'd learned to write programs in that tiny 3.5K total memory...  Then I bought a C-64.

And, working for Sears in the late 80s and early 90s... we still had IBM Series I mainframes to run the cash register system.  I actually had to add a few cards and the like on those...  The registers?  Programmed them with a cassette tape drive.  When IBM rolled out the PS2 system, one of them took over for 4 or 5 Series I towers.  Easily.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I've posted elsewhere that I did the punch-card thing in 9th grade, in FORTRAN, on the IBM 1620:




Near the end of that year, the school got a Digital PDP 11/something or other, and started programming in BASIC;


Making me officially older than dirt....:lfao:


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a ti99a.  Upgraded to a cassette drive. 

Got into bbs in 89 and took my first steps onto the Internet about 93 after I got out of military and into college.   not ashamed.  I spent a ridiculous amount of time in my first couple years of college downloading individual uuencoded usenet posts, splicing them together and decoding them back to binary files only to find that they weren't nude ladies at all...  At all!  

But we did have fun in chat rooms. A buddy and I would drink beer and make bets to see how long we could troll the lesbian channels before they figured out we were dudes. 

Saw the Www graphically the first time when I installed. Program on my uw shell account with twinsock.  (a winsock emulator). Blew me away.  Up to that point, the Internet was all text for me.  That was about 93 or 94 if I remember right.  
Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore ty


----------



## Ironcrane (Mar 15, 2012)

Does procrastination count as a speciality?
 I've gotten to be pretty good at writing. I also use to be pretty good at medical, but not so much anymore. I'm also really good at listening. That doesn't sound like much, but I've helped a lot of people I knew sort through personal issues that they were struggling with (some were quite scary), as well as saving a few friendships from breaking apart.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Now how can that possibly be?



I dunno, Jenna-word round the campfire is that "Mr. Diesel" is battin' for the other team. Makes no nevermind to me, but I can understand your disappointment.....:lol:

Oh, you meant about the _*dirt*_? Firstly, one must consider the qualities of the dirt itself. A hint: I live in a volcanic area-actually on the rim of what could be considered a "live" volcano, or, at best, dormant. I also live near several caves inhabited by bats.

So it depends upon what one has at hand to _mix_ with the dirt, like....._other dirt._

And/or, _pickle juice._

*Bwahahaha....haha*, and all that......:lol:


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> The TA was built primarily as a street car, so we wanted the flatest torque curve possible. If it were primarily a race car, it would have gotten less static compression and more boost. Currently, the static CR is 10.5:1 and it gets 9lbs of boost at the manifold (12lbs before the intercooler). For a purely race engine, I'd have gone with a static CR of 7 or 8:1 and 18-20lbs of boost.
> 
> All three are built around strokers for the low end torque. The offroaders especially, since you don't need high RPM power offroad. They're crawling... especially the Jeep. With the Atlas 4-speed transfer case, you get a 1:1 highway gear, a 2:1 low range (which is roughly what a factory 4x4 will have), a 5:1 crawler gear, and by engaging the 2:1 and the 5:1 you get a 10:1 superlow range. It's impossible to go fast, but at 5:1 or 10:1 with 5:13 gears in the differentials, it will crawl up pretty much anything.
> 
> ...


Oh I really like that you are talking to me of compression ratios!!! haha.. I am restraining the motor head in me who would want to ask you for a shot of your engine haha.. Oh and do you have a pet name for your motor?  I do not think any Chev motor was set as high as 10.5? Or did you achieve this yourselves?  You are certainly in the expert league I think!! Here unfortunately fuel price is a major problem which is a shame and has dampened the enthusiasm I used to see.. you know petrol (gasoline) prices here in north London are £1.35 per litre and which is about $8/gal equivalent and so we can scarce afford to waste it. I drive mine only when I am in a condition that can only be alleviated by speed  Otherwise I have to surf the tube.  Your offroader ratios are incredible too though I should think you need it with those big big tires? 

Regarding the diving, it is obvious there too that you have considerable expertise.  Can I ask have you ever suffered any ill effects or problems from diving?  Or have you ever had to help anyone who did? I think diving can be a risk and that is why instructors must be well trained?  Also, reefs are classed as living organisms?  They are not rock outcrops with underwater plants growing on?

I very much appreciate you taking the time to elaborate on your expertise and skills.  I find it fascinating to learn of these things.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I tailor to suit each person, and since the only paying gig I can get right now is martial arts and self-defense, yes, teaching is my profession. I am not a certified educational professional in that I do not teach academics, but I do teach skills.
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is how we have people like Bill Gates, Steve Jobs and many other non-famous brilliant people who make a difference every day. Raising John has taught me how to teach to others through analysis, observation and understanding. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I'm honestly not sure if this is my failing (in that I am missing certain knowledge about learning in and of itself) or the consequences of his condition or both. I don't think it's very different whether he is my student or not. I have an autistic student who reminds me very much of John in ability and in functionality and I have been teaching him much the same way I taught my son. I am re-examining some tactics, however, as some clearly don't work and again, I'm unsure of the causation. I continue to search for things that work ... I can't, after all, know it all. ;-)  And you are not impertinent to ask at all!


Yes, I think I would have imagined that you and teaching or instructing were a match   I have an impression too that you would be able to hold the attention of an audience.  I wonder have you given motivational talks or worked in that kind of environment?  If you had an ideal paying gig, any gig that you could if you were free to choose, what would it be?  What would combine your absolute passion with something that people would pay for do you think?

And I think you are very clever to realise you are learning from John as he also from you.  I think sometimes we do not always see mutuality.  In the time I spent with young people that had hydrocephalus, I came to know that they had skills and capacities and yes expertise that I did not possess whereas the horrible presumption in me and even among the well intentioned organisers of the work was that I was there to help them, in reality it was an exchange of minds and an opportunity to connect and that is also why I like people to acknowledge here that they are proficient and adept when perhaps they are not accustomed to having that mind.  I do some work still at our local college and seem to have noticed even over the ten yr I have been going there that we have far more young people with attention disorders and autistic spectrum conditions.  I see it as a reflection of how we are all different.  I have dark hair, he has an eye for colour, she thinks in metaphors and they have sometimes a lack of focus (I joke that the tasks I am giving are plain boring and that is why people cannot concentrate) and all I mean is that we are all apt to compartmentalise instead of opening up our view of diversity as a good thing to include mental diversity as also a good thing.  I think that sounds twee.  It is only because I am not saying it right.  It is not twee nor platitude.  Everyone has great intrinsic value.  I think sometimes we do not understand the extent of that or welcome it.  

And I hear the frustration in your words on a page.  I think there is no big compendium of answers except the one that you are compiling as you go.  And even that needs rewriting and editing.  How do we act when sometimes the only consistency in behaviour lies in its inconsistency and there is no apparent causality to reason backwards to?  Our feelings and our behaviour are bridged by our thoughts.  Causality is found in there.  However, if you determine causality for one situation then you cannot necessarily apply that result to other situations exactly as you have said with regard to John and your other student in a similar situation.  And so I wonder do you think perhaps that this is not the best question to ask?  Perhaps there are other questions that imply other approaches?  Just like a fight on the mats when we are not doing so well.  What do we do to ensure a more favourable outcome?  If it were a falling out with a friend we might overcome them with logic and better argument and encourage them to see our position.  Or we could move to see theirs.  The question before we move is what is the desired outcome?  Then what is the most efficient way to do this?  Efficiency and expediency I think are at times confused for the same thing.

I have read arguments in philosophy in unpredictable personal situations that sometimes the most logical action is to be illogical. I would like to hear more of your thoughts and plans and goals and but I appreciate that this may not be the place.  And if not I only want to leave you by being shouty at you for thinking you have ever failed!!! <- see that is shouty!!  There is no failure in trying your best.  I bet you tell that to your students.  Well I am telling it to you back.  You are a heroine.  I can imagine that you and John form two halves of the one Indiana Jones.  I am grateful for the discussion.  Thank you so much for taking time to reply.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

Ironcrane said:


> Does procrastination count as a speciality?
> I've gotten to be pretty good at writing. I also use to be pretty good at medical, but not so much anymore. I'm also really good at listening. That doesn't sound like much, but I've helped a lot of people I knew sort through personal issues that they were struggling with (some were quite scary), as well as saving a few friendships from breaking apart.


Oooh that is a good question.  Can we be specialised in inaction?  

I think so.  I think you (all of us at one time or another) have quite skillfully created an entire expertise in the art of procrastination and I think it truly is an art and a multidisciplinary one too... Within procrastination we have perfected the art of the excuse.  The excuse can be multilayered so that each excuse has sub-branch excuses to account for every possibility.  This shows planning and logical argument and the ability to dissect a task for the purpose of refuting its utility.  We have also achieved a level of psychological analysis verging on the hypnotic where we can utterly prove to ourselfs the bilateral notions of 1. taking an action will be bad for us and 2. taking no action will be in our best interest.  I think there are deeper concepts too.  I would call one a hindsight negation whereby ten years after we take a decision not to take a course of study and realise that had we done that we would be a fully qualified and experienced whatever and we still have the capability to overlook that with a sneer and go back to doing nothing.  That is a skill to behold! 

And but in seriousness, if you are good at writing then I think you have a way to overcome procrastination yes?  How do you manage that?  What motivates you to do what you do not want to do or cannot be bothered to do?  And can I ask what it is you write?  And you are good at medical?  In what capacity do you mean please?  And listening is for sure an expertise that not everyone has and even those that think they do often listen passively and nod and think of the next question for conversational flow.  You are a good listener and I think that means you listen actively and do not mind the silences in between while you let it sink in what has been said yes?  And it does not sound like "not much" to me.  I know how dramatic an effect just listening has to someone in distress.  And I can imagine that listening through traumatic experiences is not easy for you either.  Tell me how you cope yourself when friends or other people have confided those situations to you?  What is your own release of those things that are confided?  Do you have your own confidant?  I think it is important that you also as listener have an outlet   I think you are one of the angels that do these things with a heart of altruism.  I think I would give you a medal for this if I could.  Thank you for sharing.  I am grateful.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

Enjoying reading of the old computer stories.  It sounds as if operating these systems must have required a deal of ingenuity and improvisation?  

Can I ask, for those of you that have been doing computer programming things since the early days, has the adventure of being an early adopter gone now that the PC is so widespread and user friendliness has made everything easier for the average Joe?


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

elder999 said:


> I dunno, Jenna-word round the campfire is that "Mr. Diesel" is battin' for the other team. Makes no nevermind to me, but I can understand your disappointment.....:lol:
> 
> Oh, you meant about the _*dirt*_? Firstly, one must consider the qualities of the dirt itself. A hint: I live in a volcanic area-actually on the rim of what could be considered a "live" volcano, or, at best, dormant. I also live near several caves inhabited by bats.
> 
> ...


Oh well.  That is Hollywood for you.  Build a girl's expectations...

As for bombs and dirt, you must not post of these things on the internet Mister as the Feds will be at your door in the early hours only this time they will not be looking for your advice!   As for bats, are bats explosive?  Can their sonar detonate a volcano?  Maybe their poo is flammable?  I am not well enough informed to know how bats and explosions go together... Unless... Are you telling me you are Bruce Wayne?  I knew it!!!  It was the _&#919;&#945;&#951;&#945;&#951;&#945;&#951;&#945;&#951;&#945;_ that gave you away.. I mean sorry, that was the Greek version.. It was the Bwahahaha that gave you away...

I will go and mourn over Vin Diesel.  Next thing you will be telling me he cannot really tune a motor.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *Maybe their poo is flammable*?



Guano is high in nitrates. I don't like caves much, though, so I'd use poo from my chickens....

No, I'm not Bruce Wayne. 

_I'm James T. Kirk_ :lfao:






Cause that bamboo? Total pipe bomb, not "cannon" at all-Kirk would have blown his silly *** up......


----------



## Jenna (Mar 15, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Guano is high in nitrates. I don't like caves much, though, so I'd use poo from my chickens....
> 
> No, I'm not Bruce Wayne.
> 
> ...


So is _chicken _poo explosive?  Is that why KFC tastes so... Anyway, likening oneself to Kirk who as we can see does not automatically kill men with bad teeth dressed in latex that might come to stalk and eat him in the desert clearly says that one has compassion.  I like that trait.  Combine it with the ability to make explosive devices from dirt and we are really talking.  If only I could find someone with all these traits.  And who could make my car run on H20 and would eat my Thai curry without saying, did you put ginger in this, why did you put ginger in this when I do not like ginger, then I would be made up.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 15, 2012)

Jenna said:


> *@SahBumNimRush*, do you think there will come a time in your MA and physical medicine when you are not perturbed by the "expert" label?  If so, how do you think you will know that time?  If not, how have others achieved expertise do you think?  And Biology and Chemistry minoring in Guitar?  That is a way cool combination, I can imagine organic and inorganic guitar tunings  And your background to me gives you expert status as I have no knowledge of these things.  Do you think expertise is sometimes relative or is it an immutable standard?  And please tell me which things you like to draw and paint?  My forte is portrait work and seeing the look on the face of the subject when they are confronted by their likeness as I see them  And I think your wife can see beyond your modesty to your true level of knowledge.  I appreciate your perspective your introspection and your reply thank you.



To me an expert is someone who knows the subject so well that they have not only internalized it, but makes it their own and adds to it.  I have only been in practice for a few years, and as confident as I am in my diagnostic and treatment standards/skills, there are still patients/presentations that I scratch my head at (so I'm getting close, but not an expert yet).

As for martial arts, my 26 years of experience, interactions with others, and outside experience has provided me with enough knowledge and experience to be IMHO, a great teacher of the art.  However, there is so much to learn, I find it difficult to ever consider myself an expert.

Funny, looking at the two subjects that I find it easier to become an expert in medicine than martial arts.. .  

I do think that expert, to a point, is a relative term.  A 5th grader may be an expert in kindergarten finger painting to a 5 year old, but I would imagine that a person with a Masters degree in art with an emphasis in painting would possess far more expertise than said 5th grader.  So I think part of it depends on the student's past knowledge.

My patients and my TKD students view me as an expert, but when I compare myself to my teachers and whom I consider to be the "experts" in my field, I believe I have a ways to go.. .

Thanks for the reply Jenna!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 15, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> One of the lessons I learned from martial arts is that a person can lose their grasp on reality when they start assigning themselves labels.  The temptation to let the ego drive a person to greater and greater grandiosity has devalued the actual achievement of traditional markers for skill.  Therefore, I've decided to eschew most of that in favor of letting others acknowledge my expertise.  If I am an expert in an area, other people and my peers will recognize it.



Well said.


----------



## K-man (Mar 15, 2012)

I suppose my primary field would be pharmacy although I ended up working with drug addicts, a fantastic experience. I feel I have a good understanding of Goju karate and am on the way to a halfway decent feel for aikido. I have my recreational pilots license and love the trips around Australia we have been able to undertake. Like many of the others I have done a fair bit of scuba but not to instructor level. I love off road driving and have had a similar set up to Dirty Dog with the Detroit locker and the Super Swampers.  Add to that, I am a dog training instructor, enjoy white water kayaking, snow skiing and any other outdoor pursuits that come along. Other interests include wine, antiques travel and investing.  God only knows how I ever had time to work!


----------



## rframe (Mar 15, 2012)

It is interesting to hear what people know and are passionate about.

Expert:  none

Specialties:

I get paid to _act like_ an expert in computer and information security, breaking and fixing systems before the bad guys do.

I've got a commercial airplane pilot certificate and have been waiting for about a month to take my certified flight instructor's check ride with the FAA, weather and a new job have cause several delays and it will probably be another month before it happens.  I also own and rent out an airplane to the general public and other instructors, which is a fun (but costly) little hobby/side business.

I have served as a Christian pastor and have fairly good knowledge of the bible and Christian theology along with some other religions/world views.

Finally, while definitely not an expert, I am experienced with farming:  horses, chickens, honey bees, and vegetables.  I also enjoy hunting big game, both archery and rifle... again hardly an expert, but  successful.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Oh I really like that you are talking to me of compression ratios!!! haha.. I am restraining the motor head in me who would want to ask you for a shot of your engine haha.. Oh and do you have a pet name for your motor?  I do not think any Chev motor was set as high as 10.5? Or did you achieve this yourselves?



I've never named a motor. The LT1 (not the LT-1 from the 70's) and the LS series all came from the factory with compression ratios of 10:1 or more. In this case, we set it that high intentionally. Obviously a boosted engine will make more peak power with a lower static CR and higher boost, but that results in a torque curve that looks like Dolly Parton laying on her back. That's fine for racing, since you can install a loose torque converter and keep the RPM high all the time, but it would truely suck on a street driven car. So instead of a 7:1 static CR and huge boost, it was built with higher static CR to provide decent power even when not under boost, and to give us a flat torque curve. We did use a semi-loose torque converter. The stall speed is 2500RPM and the flash is 3000. 




Jenna said:


> You are certainly in the expert league I think!! Here unfortunately fuel price is a major problem which is a shame and has dampened the enthusiasm I used to see.. you know petrol (gasoline) prices here in north London are £1.35 per litre and which is about $8/gal equivalent and so we can scarce afford to waste it. I drive mine only when I am in a condition that can only be alleviated by speed  Otherwise I have to surf the tube.  Your offroader ratios are incredible too though I should think you need it with those big big tires?



The top speed in the Jeep is very definately limited by the gear ratios. But even if the ratios were higher (numerically lower) you still would not want to go very fast in a vehicle with such a short wheelbase, high center of gravity, and a suspension designed for flexibility, not high speed cornering. Dodgeing a dog in the Jeep at even 30MPH will cause significant sphincter spasm...



Jenna said:


> Regarding the diving, it is obvious there too that you have considerable expertise.  Can I ask have you ever suffered any ill effects or problems from diving?  Or have you ever had to help anyone who did? I think diving can be a risk and that is why instructors must be well trained?  Also, reefs are classed as living organisms?  They are not rock outcrops with underwater plants growing on?
> 
> I very much appreciate you taking the time to elaborate on your expertise and skills.  I find it fascinating to learn of these things.



Well, diving has certainly caused my wallet to get lighter, but other than that...

One of our first dives was on a very shallow reef. 24 feet max depth. There was a lot of surge too (not current - surge is the back and forth motion caused by waves). Surge moves you equal distances in each direction, so the proper way to deal with it is to ride it out when it pushes you backwards, and swim with it when it pushes you forward. Unfortunately, I was too inexperienced to do this, so I was fighting the surge. And you can never win a fight with the ocean. Between the back and forth of the surge and the exertion, I made myself seasick. Puking through a regulator is several things. It is possible. It is popular with the fish. And it is entertaining to your dive buddies. What it's not, is fun.

In the area around Tulum, Mexico there are hundreds of cenotes (sinkholes). These sinkholes are the entrances to the worlds largest underwater cave system. Dive operators in that area take basic OW certified divers into the cavern area (the area still in direct sight of sunlight, even if that sunlight is coming from a 3-4 foot hole in the ceiling) of some of these caves. There are no scuba police, but the accepted standards for these tours include things like: the guide must be full cave certified and dive full cave gear (doubles, long hose, etc); no more than 4 tourists per guide; everybody has their own light, guide in front, next most experienced diver at the rear, etc. All reputable dive ops adhere to these guidelines, but not all ops are reputable.

Coming out of Chac Mool (a very popular cenote for tourist dives) at the end of our group, I felt a tug on my fin. I stopped and looked back, wondering what I could have caught it on, and there was another diver. Seperated from his group. With no light source. And too foolish to head back to the sunlight. I checked his air (he was using his reserve, but had enough to get to the main exit with us), handed him one of my backup lights, put him in line in front of me, and we headed out. 4-5 minutes later we encountered his guide (not wearing full cave gear) and a woman coming back, looking for him. He gave me back my light, rejoined them, and they headed out. We finished our dive.

They were breaking a number of fundamental rules, not limited to the fact that it took them FAR too long to notice that he was missing.

Diving is potentially very dangerous, but if people stay within the limits of their training and experience, it's really pretty safe. The vast majority of dive accidents come down to diver error, or just plain stupidity.

Reefs are absolutely alive. The reef itself is built up by coral, which is a tiny animal. The surface layers are living coral, on top of the skeletons of the earlier generations. Sponges and such grow on the coral, and the structure of the reef provides food and shelter to all the critters. They're very fragile, and divers who crash into or kick the reef are not very well thought of. Inexperienced divers are encouraged to learn to control their bouyancy and trim, and since the reef can "bite" (fire coral and various toxic to the touch critters) most active divers will pretty quickly learn not to touch.

View attachment $SANY0061.jpg
As I was taking this picture, I saw this womans hand come into the frame. She was fairly new, and was clearly about to touch the reef. Problem is, this particular reef is actually a rockish. Their spines are venomous. Generally their stings are quite painful, and occasionally people who are particularly sensative to the venom can be sick for weeks. I was able to grab her hand before she grabbed the rockfish. Back on the boat, she made it clear that she though I was overreacting. I showed her the picture, but she never did seem to "get it". 
We don't dive with her any more. She's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2012)

clfsean said:


> One of my mentors here used punch cards back in the day.
> 
> I learned PASCAL. It was great. I hated (and still do but am resigned about it now) the C family of languages.



I endured Basic, COBOL, Fortran, C, C++, Java, Visual basic and VBA... that is why I am into PC hardware and security today... I HATE programming... not all to fond of hardware and security either


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2012)

Wholy Old Laptop Batman

Just came across a Dell Latitude LM........ Brand New.... Windows 95 :s82: 

The things you find cleaning out an office


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2012)

Loyalty, honesty, integrity, a good friend, a good husband, father and grand father. I would add trustworthy, a great listener, I do gossip a bit, but, am working on it.  
I definitely treat people the way I would want to be treated. 

Now I will add that I was not always like this, but with the help of my faith and Martial Arts, it has lead me down a path that has enhanced my life greatly, along with everyone around me.

If you can nail down the above in your life, all good things will come to you. And, if and when bad does appear, you won't even recognize it...

I know this may not fit into the OP, but, these are very sought after attributes that many look for, but few find............... 

I know all of this because, my wife tells me so...........  , and you must know this by now, that, women are always right.......... :asian:


----------



## elder999 (Mar 15, 2012)

seasoned said:
			
		

> I know this may not fit into the OP, but, these are very sought after attributes that many look for, but few find..............



I've always imagined you painting, though-oils.....


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2012)

elder999 said:


> I've always imagined you painting, though-oils.....


As long as the picture is clear, no brush is needed.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> To me an expert is someone who knows the subject so well that they have not only internalized it, but makes it their own and adds to it.  I have only been in practice for a few years, and as confident as I am in my diagnostic and treatment standards/skills, there are still patients/presentations that I scratch my head at (so I'm getting close, but not an expert yet).
> 
> As for martial arts, my 26 years of experience, interactions with others, and outside experience has provided me with enough knowledge and experience to be IMHO, a great teacher of the art.  However, there is so much to learn, I find it difficult to ever consider myself an expert.
> 
> ...


I like that definition of expert, it is not hard and static and has room for interpretation, thank you!  And yes I can imagine the complexities of converting presentations into proper medical diagnoses and but instead of saying you are not an expert, I would suggest that you are an expert who -just as you say- is nevertheless continuing always to add to his expertise   The same with your arts.  26 years diligent practice in any endeavour I think carries implications of high proficiency and expertise.  I think expertise in absolute terms is relative of course and but I think it is nice to acknowledge that we all have a level of expertise that is unassailable from outside levels.  I wonder does the term expertise also mean we can be held up when we make a mistake?  I think even so we can be expert in our own perspective without having to make a thing of it.  I think you do this with aplomb  I appreciate you taking time to share your ideas.  Thank you again.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

K-man said:


> I suppose my primary field would be pharmacy although I ended up working with drug addicts, a fantastic experience. I feel I have a good understanding of Goju karate and am on the way to a halfway decent feel for aikido. I have my recreational pilots license and love the trips around Australia we have been able to undertake. Like many of the others I have done a fair bit of scuba but not to instructor level. I love off road driving and have had a similar set up to Dirty Dog with the Detroit locker and the Super Swampers.  Add to that, I am a dog training instructor, enjoy white water kayaking, snow skiing and any other outdoor pursuits that come along. Other interests include wine, antiques travel and investing.  God only knows how I ever had time to work!


Can I ask if working with those that are addicted to drugs is more difficult if you yourself have not been addicted to drugs (excuse my assumption if that is not correct), or do you interact with these people in your primary pharmacological role?  What kind of help can you offer, is it by medicating or do you yourself use talking therapies?  I am very interested to hear thank you.  And you are a pilot also?  That is cool.  I was working towards mine in a little Robinson R44 helicopter.  I quickly ran out of funds though  And have you flown around Ayers Rock or would that be too much of a trip from where you are?  Where would you really like to fly?  I had a flight through the Grand Canyon.  I would not like to pilot there though!  That is really cool that you do all these outdoors activities, I think Oz is surely the place for it.  Your interests and expertises are very wide ranging.  I like that too.  I could pick any one of those and read about your exploits.  How are your investments now?  Are savvy (normal non-corporate) investors still making money nowadays?  I think you must be expert if you are in profit with those!!  Thank you for sharing these skills and interests, I am grateful as ever.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

rframe said:


> It is interesting to hear what people know and are passionate about.
> 
> Expert:  none
> 
> ...


You really have no expertise in anything?  I think reading what you have written, the very opposite seems true, no?  I really like your line that you are paid _to act _like an expert.  That is so very true and I think that is true of us all.  Are we all acting up to expertise or to an extent pretending do you think?  And you fly commercially?  Wow, that is certainly an endeavour that has no place for non-experts and fakers I think!!   And but congratulations on such an achievement.  It must have been a long journey mentally and financially to get that certification.  Well done indeed.  And when you say you have served as a Christian pastor, is that not your vocation?  Is a pastor only a secondment?  And you have no conflict when reading other religious texts besides the Christian bible?  With what mind would you read those texts or research those other faiths can I ask?  And is it true honey bees are gradually becoming extinct through as yet unknown conditions?  I have read something of that and would be interested to know if you have had any problems affect your apiary?  Thank you so much.  I also enjoyed reading of your expertise and proficiencies and interests.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've never named a motor. The LT1 (not the LT-1 from the 70's) and the LS series all came from the factory with compression ratios of 10:1 or more. In this case, we set it that high intentionally. Obviously a boosted engine will make more peak power with a lower static CR and higher boost, but that results in a torque curve that looks like Dolly Parton laying on her back. That's fine for racing, since you can install a loose torque converter and keep the RPM high all the time, but it would truely suck on a street driven car. So instead of a 7:1 static CR and huge boost, it was built with higher static CR to provide decent power even when not under boost, and to give us a flat torque curve. We did use a semi-loose torque converter. The stall speed is 2500RPM and the flash is 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not possibly comment on Dolly Parton laying on her back!!! haha I cannot think what you mean   And but I really do like how you have set up your motor.  I wish patrons here would do what you have done to take time to think about your intended use and your desired figures before bolting and fettling.  To me that is certainly the mark of a seasoned expert.  Likewise for not naming your machine, yay!!  I do see mine as having totally WAY more male tendencies than female though.  So I think of him as a him   Perhaps.. um.. I have even told him that too lols.  And have you ever rolled your Jeep?  I am sure that must happen often at the angles you have those brutes, yes?  On its rollcage is fine, taking a tumble down a river bank I think could be dangerous too?  I hope there are never any serious rolls though.  And diving is expensive?  I would not have realised that.  Where are the greatest expenses racked up?  And oh goodness the seasickness from surges I would not even have thought of that either oh boy.. Those dive experiences some are very scary.  I think drowning is probably one of my very very worst fears.  I think the freediving.. is that what it is called? straight down with no equipment, that is terrifying and but awesome in its serenity and calmness.  I can only imagine the constitution, lung capacity and CO2 tolerance needed for that.  And your reef diving is plainly something you need a huge amount of experience of even just to come out without bites or stings.  That is amazing how the whole thing is one giant organism. I did not know about the skeletal formations were previous generations of reef and new generations live symbiotically on it.  Amazing photograph btw.  I am sure you even need special cameras for that kind of work.  Goodness you have a great wealth of experience that would be fantastic in a memoir and I think you have a super sense of humour to carry it off.  I am truly grateful to be able to have read these things and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Loyalty, honesty, integrity, a good friend, a good husband, father and grand father. I would add trustworthy, a great listener, I do gossip a bit, but, am working on it.
> I definitely treat people the way I would want to be treated.
> 
> Now I will add that I was not always like this, but with the help of my faith and Martial Arts, it has lead me down a path that has enhanced my life greatly, along with everyone around me.
> ...


You do not think that might fit in with the OP?  Wes that fits perfectly with the OP!    You epitomise the perspective that I think is most healthy and conducive to the best view we can have of ourselfs.  You have not said you are not an expert, nor have you said you ARE an expert.  You have outlined your proficiencies which I can hear from your tone that you are content with and are content to add to.  I like that.

In my personal view, if it is the mind of another to judge you as expert then that is good.  And if not then that is ok too.  What is important to me is being happy with our expertise whether such a label is attached to us or not.  I think the term expert has a connotation of omniscience and flawlessness neither of which are human traits as you know.  Yet to be comfortable with our expertise at whatever level of understanding it is I think is to value ourselfs.  I think if we cannot value ourselfs for the way we are made and have been shaped then we are limiting our effectiveness in the service of another.  That is my view.

And but can you be a Mr. Gossip and a Mr. Trustworthy at the same time??   I always like reading your thoughts though.  You have a knack of reflecting back the panorama.  Thank you my friend for sharing.  I am grateful.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Loyalty, honesty, integrity, a good friend, a good husband, father and grand father. I would add trustworthy, a great listener, _*I do gossip a bit, but, am working on it. *_
> I definitely treat people the way I would want to be treated.
> 
> Now I will add that I was not always like this, but with the help of my faith and Martial Arts, it has lead me down a path that has enhanced my life greatly, along with everyone around me.
> ...





Jenna said:


> You do not think that might fit in with the OP?  Wes that fits perfectly with the OP!    You epitomise the perspective that I think is most healthy and conducive to the best view we can have of ourselves.  You have not said you are not an expert, nor have you said you ARE an expert.  You have outlined your proficiencies which I can hear from your tone that you are content with and are content to add to.  I like that.
> 
> In my personal view, if it is the mind of another to judge you as expert then that is good.  And if not then that is ok too.  What is important to me is being happy with our expertise whether such a label is attached to us or not.  I think the term expert has a connotation of omniscience and flawlessness neither of which are human traits as you know.  Yet to be comfortable with our expertise at whatever level of understanding it is I think is to value ourselves.  I think if we cannot value ourselves for the way we are made and have been shaped then we are limiting our effectiveness in the service of another.  That is my view.
> 
> _*And but can you be a Mr. Gossip and a Mr. Trustworthy at the same time??*_   I always like reading your thoughts though.  You have a knack of reflecting back the panorama.  Thank you my friend for sharing.  I am grateful.



The most important part is to recognize our short comings, and to actively be involved in becoming the person we all know we need to be. This, may be the part, where being an expert might pertain to. I will work extra hard from this day forward. As always thank you for your awesome insights into life. Have a great day my friend............


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

seasoned said:


> The most important part is to recognize our short comings, and to actively be involved in becoming the person we all know we need to be. This, may be the part, where being an expert might pertain to. I will work extra hard from this day forward. As always thank you for your awesome insights into life. Have a great day my friend............


That is a remarkably insightful way to put it Wes that we can be at very least expert at spotting our own expertise and also our own shortcomings and in ensuring we appreciate that there is a balance in both.  I am very pleased that you have put that insight in my head.  Thank you very much!!!  I am very happy with that.  I am grateful to have clever people here.  And you know it takes a deal of courage to reveal a shortcoming in public Wes and so I would give you a big hug for that and for addressing it as you know is right.  I will have a great day knowing you are doing the same


----------



## K-man (Mar 16, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Can I ask if working with those that are addicted to drugs is more difficult if you yourself have not been addicted to drugs (excuse my assumption if that is not correct), or do you interact with these people in your primary pharmacological role?  What kind of help can you offer, is it by medicating or do you yourself use talking therapies?  I am very interested to hear thank you.  And you are a pilot also?  That is cool.  I was working towards mine in a little Robinson R44 helicopter.  I quickly ran out of funds though  And have you flown around Ayers Rock or would that be too much of a trip from where you are?  Where would you really like to fly?  I had a flight through the Grand Canyon.  I would not like to pilot there though!  That is really cool that you do all these outdoors activities, I think Oz is surely the place for it.  Your interests and expertises are very wide ranging.  I like that too.  I could pick any one of those and read about your exploits.  How are your investments now?  Are savvy (normal non-corporate) investors still making money nowadays?  I think you must be expert if you are in profit with those!!  Thank you for sharing these skills and interests, I am grateful as ever.


Working with addicts is different but not in the way most people expect. The perception is that these are people who lie cheat and steal to fuel their addiction and as such they would treat those who work with them the same way. In fact I found that by treating these guys the same way you would treat your regular patients, that is with patience, friendliness and courtesy, not to mention honesty, then your efforts were richly rewarded. I think that because a lot of people give these guys such a hard time they appreciate someone who will treat them decently.  I enjoyed my time working with them and it's great when someone gets out of that life, not that it happens often. (I am reluctant to take any medication and I hate injections so it would be hard for me to use.)

As to flying around Ayers Rock (we call it Uluru these days), yes I have done that twice in our little aircraft. Last time was last July when we flew almost around the whole country.  And helicopters, it costs a fortune to learn to fly those here. 

Investments? Mmmm! Let's just say that the GFC was most unforgiving!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2012)

K-man said:


> Working with addicts is different but not in the way most people expect. The perception is that these are people who lie cheat and steal to fuel their addiction and as such they would treat those who work with them the same way. In fact I found that by treating these guys the same way you would treat your regular patients, that is with patience, friendliness and courtesy, not to mention honesty, then your efforts were richly rewarded. I think that because a lot of people give these guys such a hard time they appreciate someone who will treat them decently.  I enjoyed my time working with them and it's great when someone gets out of that life, not that it happens often. (I am reluctant to take any medication and I hate injections so it would be hard for me to use.)
> 
> As to flying around Ayers Rock (we call it Uluru these days), yes I have done that twice in our little aircraft. Last time was last July when we flew almost around the whole country.  And helicopters, it costs a fortune to learn to fly those here.
> 
> Investments? Mmmm! Let's just say that the GFC was most unforgiving!


It is so nice to hear that you have none of the usual preconceptions when you are dealing with people who have addictions.  I think drugs use is a choice for us all and but not all are strong enough to avoid what they know is not in their longterm interests.  Your attitude is very noble and I am certain what you are doing is making a difference, even if for some it is not as immediate as with others.  They will remember your decency.  And Uluru is the Aborigine name??  I think the name is not a matter in the context of how magnificent a spectacle it must be.  One day I will get there and not be so envious of you having taken your flight around it and even moreso around the whole of Australia, wow!!   Did you make lots of stops?  I remember dad used to watch a show here called the Flying Doctors, it seemed every homestead had an airfield with the disperson of the people sorry, that is not relevant, it is probably not based on reality?  Which was your favourite airfield on such a big trip?  And goodness, I hope you did not gamble anything you could not spare to lose on your investments! I am sure you are too prudent for that and but still, to lose anything is a kick.  I think that you are still here thinking positively about investments is a testament to your fortitude and good sense  I looked a while back at candle charts (I am sure they are very old technology now ) and but I could not manage to tap into the market (it was a fantaasy trading thing on MSN) at all even for products I know.  It is a skill you must have in good measure!  I appreciate you sharing these skills and your expertise, thank you very much as ever!


----------



## K-man (Mar 16, 2012)

Jenna said:


> And Uluru is the Aborigine name??  I think the name is not a matter in the context of how magnificent a spectacle it must be.  One day I will get there and not be so envious of you having taken your flight around it and even moreso around the whole of Australia, wow!!   Did you make lots of stops?  I remember dad used to watch a show here called the Flying Doctors, it seemed every homestead had an airfield with the disperson of the people sorry, that is not relevant, it is probably not based on reality?  Which was your favourite airfield on such a big trip?


Almost all the stations have their own strip and it is generally quite long (about 1200m) to accommodate the RFD aircraft. (The Flying Doctors was popular here too.) Many of those properties include tourism as part of their operation. Also all the aboriginal communities have a similar sized strip, often bitumen. They quite often also have fuel available and provide tourist accommodation.  (Not all are open to visitors) Generally on a fly around you are in a different spot each night but occasionally you might stay two to take a better look around from the ground. Then of course you have the weather. When you fly VFR there is a saying, "Time to spare, go by air"! Often you end up staying longer than intended an on occasion in a location you had not previously considered. It all adds to the experience.  Favorite spot ... anywhere you can safely land when the conditions turn bad!


----------



## Ironcrane (Mar 18, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I was going to respond sooner, but I figured I'd do it later. (Procrastination!)
> 
> if you are good at writing then I think you have a way to overcome procrastination yes?  How do you manage that?  What motivates you to do what you do not want to do or cannot be bothered to do?  And can I ask what it is you write?
> 
> ...




Thank you. And I do indeed have my own confidant.


----------

